# هل معجزة نقل جبل المقطم حقيقه تاريخية



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*هل معجزة نقل جبل المقطم حقيقه تاريخية*



*Holy_bible_1*



*في البداية ابدا ب**وصف جبل المقطم*
*يطلق اسم جبل المقطم على حافة وادى الشرقية كلها تجاوزا ولكن يقصد به على وجه التحديد ما يصف الناحية الشرقية الفسطاط والقاهرة **. 
- **ويشغل هذا الجبل المناطق التى تقع شرق قلعة صلاح الدين الايوبى ويعتبر من الجبال التى لعبت دوراً هاما فى اعمال التشيد خلال العصرين القبطى والاسلامى**.*











*

- **وقد تعددت الاراء فى سبب تسمية جبل المقطم بهذا الاسم فقيل انه سمى بذلك الاسم لانه منقطع اطرافه ، وكذلك روايه ياقوت الصموى فيذكر ان المقطم مأخوذ من القطم وهو القطع كأنه منقطع الشجر والنبات لذلك سمى مقطماً ويتذح من ذلك ان جبل المقطم عرف بهذا الاسم نظرا لانه مقطوم اى مقطوع بمعنى ان اجزائه غير مرتبطه أو غير متصلة **. **ولكن في تاريخ الكنيسه اسمه المقطم لقطعه وانتقاله**.* 
*هو مثلث الشكل على هيئة هضبة متوسطة الارتفاع تبلغ مساحتها **14 **كم**2 **ويمتد على شكل حافة من الصخور الجيرية ويبدأ من اسفل بخط كنتور **60**م فوق مستوى سطح البحر ثم يأخذ فى الارتفاع نحو الشرق ويبلغ اقصى ارتفاعه **140**م وتلتوى طبقاته بحيث تكون محدبة فى اعلاه فى المنطقة القريبة من القلعه حتى يبلغ ارتفاعه **240 **م ثم ينخفض الى الجنوب ويقل ارتفاعه كلما اتجه نحو الشمال حيث ينتهى بالجبل الاحمر عند العباسية وتقترب حافته من نهر النيل ابتداء من المعصرة فى الجنوب عند جبل طره ويتقهقر عند المعادى فى اتجاه الداخل لوجود وادى التيه ثم تظهر الحافة الشرقية له مره اخرى ابتداء من البساتين حتى الجبل الاحمر ثم يعود الى التراجع نحو الداخل جنوب مدينة نصر شمال العباسية **.*
*ينقسم جبل المقطم الى ثلاثة هضاب هى **:- **السفلى والوسطى والعليا والاخيرة تنقسم الى العليا الشمالية والعليا الجنوبية **نتيجة للاختلاف الموروفولجى وتختلف الهضاب الثلاثة فى تركيبها الصخرى والبنية التركيبية والشكل الموروفولوجى حيث تتكون جميعها من نسب مختلفة من الصخور الاساسية **( **الحجر الجيرى ، الطفل والمارل **) * 
*الهضبة السفلى*
*وتتكون الهضبة السفلى من تكوين المقطم والذى يتكون من الوحدات الصخرية * 
*وتتكون الهضبة السفلى فى المنطقة المحصورة بين الطريق الدائرى – مدينة صقر قريش وجنوبا طريق المعادى القطامية – السويس من الثلاث وحدات المكونة لتكوين المعادى* 
*وهذه الوحدات تمتد شرقا حتى منطقة الدراسة والمنطقة الوحيدة التى يوجد فيها تكوين الجيوشى شمال وجنوب مدينة صقر قريش فقط وبمحازاة طريق الاتوستراد من منطقة الدراسة*




*- **تكوين المنطقه من جبل المقطم التي تسمي  بالجيوشى* 




*يختلف عن بقية الجبال بالاضافه الي وجود حجر جيري ابيض صلب الي وجود الطفل  **حيث اثبتت الدراسات الجيولوجية انه يتكون من تتابع صخرى صلب من الاحجار الجيرية الدلوميتيه فى معظمه ويتخلله تداخلات من طبقات الطفله اللينة * 
*- **وقد تم تجمع صخور التكاوين والوحدات الجيولوجية المختلفة فى اربعة وحدات جيولوجية اساسية تؤثر فى استقرار المنطقة وهى الحجر الجيرى – المارل – الطفلة ورواسب تجمعات المنحدرات والرواسب المتجمعه على المنحدرات لها تأثير كبير على استقرار المنحدرات*
*وجود هذا التركيب المختلف قليلا لجزء جبل الجيوشي يثير الانتباه وبخاصه ان نسبة الطمي التي هي معروفه انها تكثر في الطبقات القريبه من نهر النيل وتقل في البعيده عنه فجزء من جبل المقطم الجيوشي هو به نسب طمي اعلي من نسبها في بقية هضاب المقطم رغم بعدها حاليا عن نهر النيل وهذه ملحوظة مهمة **. * 
*القاهرة*
*مدينة القاهرة كانت إحدي المدن القديمة التي بنيت في العصور المختلفة**. **فالتاريخ يؤكد لنا بالوثائق أن أولي هذه المدن كانت **'**بابليون**' **أو قصر الشمع وهي الآن مصر القديمة وقد أسسها البيزنطيون**. **وثانيها هي مدينة **'**أم دنين**' **وهي الان قلب القاهرة أو علي وجه التحديدمنطقة محطة مصر وما حولها**. **وثالث هذه المدن مدينة **'**الفسطاط**' **والتي تقع بالقرب من عين الصيرة وأسسها عمرو بن العاص**. **أما رابع هذه المدن فكانت مدينة **'**العسكر**' **التي تقع بين الفسطاط وجبل المقطم وقد أسسها العباسيون**. **وخامس هذه المدن كانت مدينة **'**القطائع**' **التي تقع بالقرب من مدينة العسكر وعلي وجه التحديد بجوار جامع ابن طولون وأسسها أحمد بن طولون**. **أما آخرها فكانت مدينة **'**القاهرة**' **وهي المنطقة التي تضم الجامع الأزهر وماحوله**. **وقد أسسها الفاطميون في عهد المعز لدين الله الفاطمي في عام **969 **ميلاديا وهو واجه صعاب طبيعيه في بداية انشاء المدينه**.*
*وتاريخ انشاء القاهره المتاخر ملاحظه اخري يجب ان نضعها في الاعتبار ايضا**.*



*شيئ مهم يجب معرفته **: **تم اكتشاف قوالب وطوابع القواقع وقواقع  نيلية موجودة فى صخور الأحجار الجيرية والطميية لجبل المقطم*








*وهذه القواقع منتشره وبكثره في حواف جبل المقطم والتي تنتشر في المناطق التي كانت تتعرض للفيضان النيل ولكن جبل المقطم حاليا ابعد ما يكون عن هذا الامر وهذه ملحوظه ثالثة**.*
*وهذا مكتوب في منهج العلوم للصف الثانى الاعدادى الوحده الثالثة*
*بل وايضا وجد بعض الحفريات لكائنات مائية **( **مع ملاحظة ان عليها خلاف هلي هي بحرية ام نهرية **)*




*ولو فكرنا في هذه الملاحظات المختلفه امامنا اثبات ان نهر النيل كان يسير منذ الف سنه بالقرب من حافة جبل المقطم وفجأه ابتعد او ان جبل المقطم كان بجوار نهر النيل منذ الف سنه وفجأه ابتعد*



*بعض الادلة التاريخية * 
*كان صوم الميلاد **40 **يوم ، أضيف له الثلاثة أيام تذكار صوم نقل جبل المقطم من ايام الانبا ابرام، و لذلك فإن صيام الميلاد الآن **43 **يوم **. * 
*مع ملاحظة ان الكنيسه الارثوزكسية القبطيه لم تضيف اي يوم صيام واحد عن ما قررته الكنيسه الاولي بداية من عصر التلاميذ الي القرن الثالث مثل صوم الاربعين المقدسه واسبوع الالام ثم اسبوع السبوت وصيام الاربع والجمعه وصيام الميلاد وصيام السيده العذراء وصوم يونان وصوم برمون الغطاس وصوم الرسل*
 *فلماذا فجأه تقرر الكنيسه القبطية الارثوزكسية ان تضيف صوم ثلاث ايام الي صوم الميلاد في القرن العاشر الميلاد بدون سبب لاهوتي ويوافق كل الشعب القبطي المسيحي ان يصومه منذ ذلك الوقت وبخاصه ان صوم الميلاد ثاني صوم من حيث الطول **( **مع اعتبار متوسط طول صيام الرسل **) **بعد الصوم الكبير فهو ام شاق وبخاصه ان الاربعين يوم هي التجهيز مثل صوم موسي وايليا  * 
*ولا يوجد اي مبرر الا ما ورد في التاريخ  * 
*فقد قرر البابا الأنبا ابرآم السريانى أن يجعل الأيام الثلاثة التى صامتها الكنيسة بخصوص هذه المعجزة ، فريضة دائمة فى الكنيسة ، يصومها جميع الأقباط **. **وهى الثلاثة أيام التى تسبق صوم الميلاد ، والذى كانت مدته **40 **يوم فقط ، وبعد ضم هذه الأيام الثلاثة أصبح مدته **43 **يوماً تبدأ يوم **25 **نوفمبر من كل عام **..*
*وهذا ماسجله التاريخ عن ذلك **: **ألحق الأنبا ابرآم بصوم الميلاد ثلاثة أيام ، بعد أن كان يصام أربعين يوماً فقط ، وهذه الثلاثة أيام هى التى صامها المسيحيون فى عهد هذا البطريرك ، ليرفع عنهم الويل الذى كان مزمعاً أن يحل بهم بسبب مكيدة الوزير اليهودى يعقوب بن كلس * 
*
* **عيد القديس سمعان الخراز ونقل جبل المقطم **27 **نوفمبر من كل عام وتقام الصلوات من **25 – 27 **نوفمبر**.
**بل آنه أيضاً ذُكر فى كتاب **( **المواعظ والاعتبار في ذكر الخطب والآثار **) **للمؤرخين **: **أحمد بن علي بن عبد القادر ، الحسيني ، العبيدي ، المقريزي ، تقي الدين ، أبو العباس **- **الجزء الأول **- **الفصل **26 **من **167 **بالتحديد تحت عناون ذكر الجبال**" **وجبل المقطم‏**:‏ **يمرّ على جانبي النيل الى النوبة ويعبر من فوق الفيوم فيتصل بالغرب **" **، * 
*ايضا في نفس الكتاب في جزء * 
*ماكانت عليه ارض مصر في الزمان الاول * 
*ويقال‏**:‏ **إن الناس كانوا قبل سكنى مدينة منف يسكنون بسفح الجبل المقطم في منازل كثيرة نقروها وهي المغاير التي في الجبل المقابل لمنف من قبليّ المقطم في الجبل المتصل بدير القصير*
*اي ان جبل المقطم كان بجوار النيل * 
*وايضا*
*ذكر محل مصر من الأرض وموضعها من الأقاليم السبعة*
*وقال أبو الصلت أمية بن عبد العزيز في رسالته المصرية‏**:‏ **أرض مصر بأسرها واقعة في المعمورة في قسمي الإقليم الثاني والإقليم الثالث ومعظمها في الثالث وحكى المعتنون بأخبارها وتواريخها أنَّ حدها في الطول من مدينة برقة التي في جنوب البحر الرومي إلى أيلة من ساحل الخليج الخارج من بحر الحبشة والزيج والهند والصين ومسافة ذلك قريب من أربعين يومًا وحدها في العرض من مدينة أسوان وما سامتها من الصعيد الأعلى المتآخم لأرض النوبة إلى رشيد وما حاذاها من مساقط النيل في البحر الروميّ ومسافة ذلك قريب من ثلاثين يومًا ويكتنفها في العرض إلى منتهاها جبلان أحدهما في الضفة الشرقية من النيل وهو المقطم والآخر في الضفة الغربية منه والنيل متسرب فيما بينهما وهما جبلان أجردان غير شامخين يتقاربان جدًا*
*وفي جزء ذكر حدود مصر وجهاتها*
*قال ابن عبد الحكم عن عبد الله بن لهيعة‏**:‏ **أوّل من سكن بمصر بعد أن أغرق الله قوم نوح عليه السلام بيصر بن حام بن نوح فسكن منف وهي أوّل مدينة عمرت بعد الطوفان هو وولده وهم ثلاثون نفسًا منهم أربعة أولاد قد بلغوا وتزوّجوا وهم‏**:‏ **مصر وفارق وماج وياج وبنو بيصر وكان مصر أكبرهم فبذلك سميت‏**:‏ **مافه ومافه بلسان القبط ثلاثون وكانت إقامتهم قبل ذلك بسفح المقطم **( **بجوار النيل **) **ونقروا هناك منازل كثيرة‏**.*
*ذكر حريق مصر‏* 
*المقطم يعوق بخار الفسطاط من المرور بها وإذا هبت ريح الشمال مرت بأجزاء كثيرة من بخار الفسطاط*
*وفي جزء ذكر مدينة منف وملوكها*
*أحن إلى الفسطاط شوقًا وإنني لأدعو لها أن لا يحل بها القطر وهل في الحيا من حاجة لجنابها وفي كل قطر من جوانبها نهر تبدت عروسًا والمقطم تاجها ومن نيلها عقد كما انتظم الدر وقال عن كتاب آخر‏**:‏ **فالفسطاط هي قصبة مصر والجب المقطم شرقها وهو متصل بجبل الزمرد‏**.‏*
*وفي ذكر مدينة الفسطاط*
*ما كان عليه موضع الفسطاط قبل الإسلام إلى أن اختطه المسلمون مدينة اعلم‏**:‏ **أن موضع الفسطاط الذي يقال له اليوم‏**:‏ **مدينة مصر كان فضاء ومزارع فيما بين النيل والجبل الشرقي الذي يعرف بالجبل المقطم ليس فيه من البناء والعمارة سوى حصن يعرف اليوم بعضه‏**:‏ **بقصر الشمع وبالمعلقة*
*http://www.al-eman.com/%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%83%D8%AA%D8%A8/%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%AE%D9%90%D8%B7%D8%B7+%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%85%D9%82%D8%B1%D9%8A%D8%B2%D9%8A%D8%A9+%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%85%D8%B3%D9%85%D9%89+%D8%A8%D9%80+%C2%AB%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%85%D9%88%D8%A7%D8%B9%D8%B8+%D9%88%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%A7%D8%B9%D8%AA%D8%A8%D8%A7%D8%B1+%D8%A8%D8%B0%D9%83%D8%B1+%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%AE%D9%90%D8%B7%D8%B7+%D9%88%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%A2%D8%AB%D8%A7%D8%B1%C2%BB+**/i85&p1*
*واستشهد ايضا من كتاب كتبه احد المشكين محاولا اثبات بطلان معجزة جبل المقدم ولكن دون ان يدري قدم ادله تثبت حدوث المعجزه فمثلا محاولته انكار اسم المقطم انه اسم حديث بعد نقله قدم الاتي * 








*اذا مقابر السيده زينب المشهوره جدا بقرب عين الصيره هي كانت عند سفح جبل المقطم*








*فهذا يؤكد ان جبل المقطم كان بجوار نهر النيل وفي سفحه مقابر مصر القديمه * 




*اذا كان يتنقل بالمراكب من جبل المقطم * 








*وشكرا للمشكك الذي قدم لنا مجموعه من الادله الضخمه ان جبل المقطم كان يقترب من نهر النيل ويلقي بظلاله علي نهر النيل  وكانت تغمر حوافه مياه النيل في الطوفان وهو كان في سفحه مقابر مصر القديمة * 



*ايضا نشر في جريدة بيت المراة*
*قصر المعز وكنيسة مرقص* 
** **بقلم**: **د‏**.‏ **أحمد إبراهيم الفقيه*
*لابد من القول بأن ليبيا شديدة التقصير في التعريف بآثارها وتراثها الحضاري المتناثر فوق أرضها‏**,‏ **خاصة فوق تلك المفازات الصحراوية الشاسعة التي تبلغ مئات الآلاف من الأميال‏**,‏ **والتي تكاد تكون معرضا مفتوحا لآثار كثيرة تنتمي لمختلف الرقائق الحضارية‏**.‏ **وقد دعاني اللواء الخويلدي الحميدي لمرافقته في زيارة للمناطق الشرقية بعد رحلته للمناطق الجنوبية‏**,‏ **أراد هذه المرة أن يزور فيها قصرا أثريا للمعز لدين الله الفاطمي لم يعرف بهذا الوصف إلا حديثا‏**,‏ **وتحفة أثرية هي كهف القديس مرقص‏**,‏ **وهو الكهف الذي كتب فيه إنجيله وجعله كنيسة لبني قومه الليبيين‏**..‏ **هي بلاشك أقدم كنيسة موجودة الآن فوق الأرض‏**.‏*



*وبرغم الظروف التي حالت دون ذهابي‏**,‏ **فقد تابعت الرحلة فأذهلني حجم القصر الأثري الذي زاره اللواء الخويلدي عندما ظهرت تصاويره في التلفاز‏**,‏ **والأبنية التي أقيمت لتأمين الملك الذي يسكنه‏**,‏ **والتي تشبه القلاع‏**,‏ **وطرق تمتد دون مستوي الأرض وكأنها خنادق زالت عنها سقوفها‏**,‏ **مما يؤكد أنه ليس مجرد قصر أقيم له في أثناء عبوره ليبيا قادما من عاصمة ملكه القديمة المهدية إلي عاصمة ملكه الجديدة القاهرة‏**,‏ **إلا أنني لم أصدق السيدة المتخصصة في التاريخ التي ظهرت في التلفاز تشرح للأخ الخويلدي الخلفية التاريخية للقصر‏**,‏ **وتقول‏**:‏ **إن المعز لدين الله الفاطمي أقام في هذا القصر الموجود ببلدة إجدابية مدة عشر سنوات‏**,‏ **لأنني لم أجد فيما قرأت من كتب ما يعزز كلامها‏**,‏ **وأعتقد أن الاحتكام في هذا الموضوع لابد أن يكون لأساتذة التاريخ المتخصصين في الدولة الفاطمية‏**,‏ **فلعلنا نسمع إفادة منهم في هذا الشأن‏**.‏*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*وبرغم أن اللواء الخويلدي لم يكمل رحلته إلي كنيسة القديس مرقص‏**,‏ **واكتفي بتقديم هذا الاكتشاف للعالم‏**,‏ **ربما لصعوبة الطريق المؤدي إلي ذلك الكهف المعلق بقمم الجبال‏**,‏ **فلابد القول إنصافا لهذا الصرح الأثري الديني الذي يشكل تاريخا خطيرا ويلقي الضوء علي فترة غامضة من فجر الدعوة المسيحية‏**,‏ **أنه لا يحظي في ليبيا بما يستحقه من اهتمام‏**,‏ **بل إن الوصول إلي جوانب من كهف مرقص صار متعذرا علي زائريه‏**,‏ **لأن الكهف لم يكن مجرد تجويف جبلي طبيعي‏**,‏ **أو ثقب داخل صخور الجبل‏**,‏ **وإنما بناء محفور بين الصخور يتكون من ثلاثة طوابق‏**,‏ **وأن الطابق الأخير له طريق يوصل بينه وبين الثاني صار بسبب عوامل التعرية غير قابل للاستخدام‏**.‏*



*كان القديس مرقص قد عاد من فلسطين إلي أهله وإلي مدينته الأصلية التي ولد فيها وهي قورينا هاربا من الرومان‏**,‏ **وأنشأ كنيسته هذه المختفية بين الجبال في مرحلة الملاحقة والتعذيب والاضطهاد لأتباع ديانة النصاري‏**,‏ **وبهذا الشكل البدائي‏**,‏ **قبل أن يظهر الشكل المعماري للكنيسة كما هو الآن‏**,‏ **ويبدو أنه نجح في نشر دعوته في هذه الربوع لأن الدلائل المتبقية حتي يومنا هذا تدل علي نجاحه‏**,‏ **فهناك مغارات كثيرة يطلق عليها اسم الكنيسة‏**,‏ **وبجوار هذا المكان المسمي كهف مرقص هناك وادي مرقص‏**,‏ **وهناك كهف الراهب‏**,‏ **وهناك نبع صغير كان يستخدم لتعميد الأطفال اسمه أم العمود‏**,‏ **وهناك نبع آخر يسمي باسم القديس لوقا‏**,‏ **وهو واحد من أصحاب الأناجيل‏**,‏ **وهناك وادي الإنجيل‏**,‏ **وهي أسماء تستخدم حتي هذه اللحظة‏**.‏*



*صوت صارخ في البرية هكذا استهل مرقص الرسول إنجيله تعبيرا عن واقع الدين المسيحي في المراحل الأولي لتأسيسه غريبا مطاردا‏**,‏ **مستعيدا صورة تلك اللحظة التي قابل فيها أسدا في براري فلسطين‏**,‏ **وصار هذا الأسد ـ الذي اكتسب جناحين تحيله إلي كائن أسطوري‏**,‏ **ـ شعارا لهذا القديس وكتابه‏**,‏ **إلي درجة أن بقايا رسم لهذا الأسد مازالت موجودة علي باب هذا الكهف‏**,‏ **ولأن الإسكندرية كانت في ذلك الوقت عاصمة هذه الأقاليم‏**,‏ **ومركزا عظيما من مراكز العلم والثقافة والحضارة‏**,‏ **فقد اتجه إليها القديس مرقص عام‏**48‏ **ميلادية لينشئ فضاء جديدا تتنفس فيه رسالة يسوع‏**,‏ **ويصبح المؤسس الأول لكرازة الإسكندرية والمسيحية القبطية التي صارت الكنيسة التي يتبعها أتباع الدين المسيحي في بلاد مثل مصر والحبشة‏**,‏ **وقد حدث استشهاد القديس مرقص في عام‏**68‏ **ميلادية بالإسكندرية علي أيدي بعض الوثنيين بتواطؤ من الرومان الذين لاحقوه حتي النهاية‏**,‏ **فربطوا أطرافه إلي عدد من الجياد تقوم بجره فوق الأرض لمدة يومين حتي تمزق أشلاء‏**.‏*



*ليس غريبا علي ليبيا التي عرفت بزوغ فجر الحضارة أن يتجلي فيها هذا الكشف الأثري الديني الذي يتصل بإحد أقدم وأكبر الديانات السماوية التي ينتمي إليها أعداد هائلة من البشر‏**.‏*



*** **منشور بصحيفة **"**الأهرام**" **المصرية **30 **يوليو **2008*
*ادلة حالية * 
 *هناك سرداب عبارة عن ممر للهروب من الأضطهاد أو الهجوم المفاجئ بالكنيسة المعلقة بمصر القديمة و قد بُنى هذا الممر من أسفل الكنيسة حتى موضع جبل المقطم قبل حدوث المعجزة ، و بالتالى فإن نهاية السرداب الآن ليست عند موضع جبل المقطم الحقيقى **.*
*مخطوطات  * 
*تحكى مخطوطة بدير الأنبا أنطونيوس أن الجبل المقطم سُمى كذلك أى المقطم أو المقطع ، أو المقطب ، لأن سطحه كان متساوياً أى متصلاً ، فصار ثلاث قطع ، واحدة خلف الأُخرى ، ويفصل  بينهم مسافة*




*وايضا مخطوطة بدير السريان تحكي نفس القصه * 



*ادلة تاريخ الكنيسة*
*أن أول وأهم من أرخ لمعجزة نقل جبل المقطم هو الأنبا ساويرس بن المقفع أسقف الأشمونين **.. **ذلك الأسقف القديس الذى رافق البابا الأنبا ابرآم ابن زرعه فى مجادلته ومناظرته مع موسى اليهودى فى حضور الخليفة المعز لدين الله الفاطمى **- **كما ذكرنا من قبل **- **وقد دون سيرة الأنبا ابرآم فى كتاب **" **تاريخ البطاركة **"  ...   **لذا فقد عاصر هذا العالم الجليل المعجزة بكل دقائقها ودونها بكل دقة ووضوح فى كتابته لسيرة البابا الأنبا ابرآم بن زرعة وهو كتاب تاريخي دقيق للمسيحيين ولم يعترض علي هذا الامر من المسيحيين طوال التاريخ وبخاصه في زمن المعجزه لم يقل مسيحي او غيره هذا لم يحدث فكيف تكتبوه**.*
*وعن وصف الأنبا ساويرس للمعجزة ، نقل جميع المؤرخين وكاتبى الميامر والمخطوطات **. **ولم يذكر أى منهم أمراً خارجاً عن وصفه ، فهو شاهد عيان ومنه أستقى الجميع معلوماتهم عن المعجزة **. **وفى وصفه للمعجزة **:*
*ذكر الفريد بتلر **- **ص **78 **، ص **79  : " **سمع الخليفة المعز مؤسس القاهرة كثيرا عن حياة النصارى الروحية وعن إخلاصهم ليسوع وعن الأمور العجيبة التي يحويها كتابهم المقدس فأرسل لكبيرهم وأرسل لكبير الشيوخ وأمر بإجراء تلاوة رسمية للإنجيل ثم للقرآن وبعد أن سمع كلاهما بعناية شديدة قال بمنتهي العزم **- **محمد مفيش **(**كلمة مفيش قد تكون ترجمت الكلمة من الإنجليزية إلى العامية **) - **أي بما بمعناه لا شئ وامر بتوسيع كنيسة أبي سيفين وهدم المسجد الذي أمامها وزاد على ذلك بأنه تعمد في كنيسة القديس يوحنا **" * 
*ألفريد بتلر ينقل واقعة نقل جبل المقطم في كتابه  **: " **أن الخليفة سمع بانه ورد في انجيلهم أن الإنسان إذا كان مؤمنا فإنه يستطيع أن ينقل الجبل بكلمة ، فأرسل لإفرايم**(**أبرام**) **وساله هل هذا حقيقي ؟ فأجابه نعم فقال له قم بهذا الأمر أمام عيني وإلا سحقت اسم المسيحية فذعر الرهبان وعكفوا على الصلاة في الكنيسة المعلقة وفي اليوم الثالث راي البطريق **- **العذراء **(**لماذا العذراء ؟؟ وهي ليست احد أقانيم الثالوث في الأرثوذكسية **") **في الحلم تشجعه فقصد في موكب كبير وهم يحملون الأناجيل والصلبان ودخان البخور ودعوا جميعا فاهتز الجبل وانتقل*



*كما أن مارك بولو الرحالة المشهور عالمياً قد سجل هذه المعجزة وساضع نص كلامه في نهاية الملف * 
*أيقونة القديسين الأنبا أبرآم وسمعان الخراز تزين الجدار البحرى بصحن كنيسة السيدة العذراء المعروفة بالمعلقة بمصر القديمة **, **أيقونه يرجع تاريخ رسمها إلى القرن الخامس عئر الميلادى **( **أى بعد خمسة قرون من المعجزة **, **ولا بد أن الرسام نقلها من صورة أخرى أصليه بهتت ألوانها أو تكسرت وتمزقت **) **والصورة الموجوده الآن تمثل صورة الأنبا أبرآم والقديس سمعان الخراز **, **وتظهر معهما فى الأيقونة صورة السيدة العذراء*




*كتاب صبح الأعشى في صناعة الإنشا **- **القلقشندي – * 
*الكتاب**: **صبح الأعشى في صناعة الإنشا **- **المؤلف **: **أحمد بن علي القلقشندي **- **الناشر **: **دار الفكر **- **دمشق **- **الطبعة الأولى **1987**، تحقيق **: **د**.**يوسف علي طويل عدد الأجزاء **: 14 * 
*الذى ذكر أن جبل المقطم كان بجانب الفسطاط وعندما تذهب إلى الفسطاط اليوم لا تجد جبلاً*
*ايضا اكتشاف جسد سمعان الخراز سنة **1989 **م في مدافن مصر القديمه  * 
*ايضا المسلمين الاسماعيليين الفاطميين يؤمنون بان سيدهم ومولاهم المعز لدين الله الفاطمي هو من حرك جبل المقطم واقام مكانه قاهرة العدو حتي الان * 
*وهذا نقلا عن كلام منتدي العبيديين الاسماعيليين * 



*النحت الذي صنع بدون يد * 




*http://www.touregypt.net/featurestories/tanner.htm*
*اذا اقول وبثقه ان نقل جبل المقطم حقيقه تاريخيه وبناء عليه اقدر ان اقدم قصة نقل جبل المقطم بعد ان قدمة ادلة كافية علي ذلك * 



*تاريخ المعجزه * 
*الأحداث التى مهدت للمعجزة * 
*1) **المجادلة الدينية الحادة **:*
*كان  المعز لدين الله الفاطمى محباً لمجالس الأدب ، ومولعاً بالمباحثات الدينية ، وكان يجمع رجال الدين من المسلمين والمسيحيين واليهود للمناقشة فى مجلسه ، وأشترط أن يكون ذلك بلا غضب أو خصام **.*
*وكان فى ديوان المعز رجل يهودى أعتنق الأسلام لكى يعيين وزيراً فى الدولة ، وكان أسم هذا الرجل **" **يعقوب بن كلس **" .*
*ورغم أنه أعتنق الأسلام إلا أنه مازال متعصباً لدينه اليهودى، لأنه لم يعتنق الأسلام عن عقيدة بل لأجل المنصب **. **وكان هذا اليهودى يبغض المسيحيين إلى أقصى درجة ، خاصة وأنه كان له خصم مسيحى يعزه الخليفة ، وكان اليهودى يخشى أن يعينه وزيراً عوضاً عنه ، وكان اسمه **" **قزمان بن مينا الشهير بأبو اليمن **" **فأستدعى يعقوب بن كلس اليهودى واحداً من بنى قومه يُدعى **" **موسى **" **ليجادل البابا البطريرك الأنبا ابرآم فى مجلس الخليفة المعز **.*
*أرسل الخليفة للآب البطريرك قائلاً **:- **إن شئت يوماً أن تحاجج اليهود بنفسك أو بواسطة من تختار من الأساقفة ، فتعال إلى دارى وناقشهم أمامى **.*
*حدد البابا الأنبا ابرآم موعداً لذلك ، وأصطحب معه الأنبا ساويرس بن المقفع أسقف الأشمونين **( **بالصعيد **) **وكان من علماء الكنيسة فى جـــيله ، فهو الذى كتب تاريخ **" **سير البطاركة **" **وكان أيضاً لاهوتياً ضليعاً ، وخاصة فى اللاهوت المقارن بين الأديان ، وله كتب كثيرة فى هذا المجال منها **: **كتاب التوحيد ، وكتاب الأتحاد الباهر فى الرد على اليهود **... **وكتب كثيرة أخرى **.*
*وعندما أستقر مجلس الخليفة ، وكان حاضراً أيضاً الوزير بن كلس اليهودى ، ورفيقه موسى **.*
 *فقال المعز للبابا**:- **تكلم أيها البابا الوقور ، أو أمنح رفيقك الأذن بالكلام**.*
*فقال البابا لأسقف الأشمونين الأنبا ساويرس **:- **تكلم يأبنى **. **ولتمنحك الحكمة الألهية حكمة من لدنها**.*
*فقال الأنبا ساويرس بفطنة روحية **:- **ليس من اللائق أن أتحدث إلى يهودى فى حضرة الخليفة **.**فأحتد موسى اليهودى رفيق الوزير وقال **:- **إنك تهيننى فى مسمع من أمير المؤمنين إذ تصفنى بالجهل **.*
*فسأله الأنبا ساويرس بهدوء **:- **وإن قدمت لكَ الدليل على جهلك ، أفلا تغضب ؟*
*وهنا تدخل الخليفة المعز بسماحته وبلاغته قائلاً **:- **لا داعى للغضب فى المناقشة ، لأن الحرية مكفولة لكل منكم ، حتى يعبر كل واحد عن عقيدته بصراحة وبلا حرج **.*
*فقال الأنبا ساويرس بثقة **:- **لست أنا الذى أصفكم بالجهل ، بل أن نبياً عظيماً نال كرامة خاصة من الله هو الشاهد عليكم **.*
*فسأله موسى اليهودى قائلاً **:- **ومن يكون هذا النبى ؟*
*أجابه الأنبا ساويرس على الفور **:- **أنه أشعياء النبى الذى قال عنكم **: " **الثور يعرف قانيه والحمار معلف صاحبه ، أما أسرائيل فلا يعرف شعبى لايفهم **"( **أش **1 : 3 ) .*
*فأنفجر الخليفة المعز ضاحكاً ، إذ أُعجب بفطنة الأنبا ساويرس ، وأُعجب بمهارته فى الحوار **...*
 *ثم سأل الخليفة موسى اليهودى قائلاً **:- **أهذه كلمات أشعياء النبى حقاً ؟*
*فكتم موسى اليهودى غيظه ، فأجاب بصوت خفيف **:- **نعم يامولاى **.*
*فأستطرد الأنبا ساويرس فى الكلام قائلاً **:- **ها أن نبياً عظيماً من أنبيائكم قد أعلن بأن الحيوانات أكثر فهماً منكم **.*
*وكان الخليفة لايزال ثملاً من براعة هذه الدعابة ، ورأى أن يكتفى بذلك فى تلك الجلسة **.*
*2) **المؤامــــرة الخبيثة **:*
*كان من أثر تلك المجادلة الحادة أن تضايق الوزير بن كلس للغاية ، هو ورفيقه موسى اليهودى **... **فقررا الأنتقام من الأنبا ابرآم والأنبا ساويرس  بتدبير مؤامرة تقضى على الأقباط جميعاً **. **فأخذ موسى اليهودى يفتش فى الأنجيل المقدس عن شئ يساعده فى تحقيق غرضه الخبيث ، فوجد الآية المقدسة التى قالها رب المجد يسوع المسيح **" **لو كان لكم إيمان مثل حبة خردل ، لكنتم تقولون لهذا الجبل أنتقل من هنا إلى هناك فينتقل ، ولايكون شئ غير ممكن لديكم **" ( **مت **17 : 20 ) .*
*أسرع موسى اليهودى مع الوزير بن كلس إلى الخليفة المعز ، وقالا له **:- **وجدنا فى أنجيل النصارى أنه مكتوب*
 *" **أن من له إيمان مثل حبة خردل ينقل الجبل**"*
*فمن حقنا أن نطالبهم بإثبات صحة دينهم بإتمام هذا الكلام **. **فإن لم يستطيعوا وجب عقابهم لبطلان دينهم **...*
*صمت الخليفة المعز لدين الله الفاطمى مفكراً فى هذه الآية ، ورأى أنه إذا كان كلام الآنجيل صحيحاً فتكون فرصة ذهبية لإزاحة الجبل الجاثم شرق المدينة الجديدة **(**القاهرة**) **حتى يزيد عمرانها شرقاً ، ويكون موقعها أروع إذ كان الجبل قبل نقله على حدود بركة الفيل  **(24)  ... **أما إذا عجزوا عن تنفيذ هذا الكلام ، كان ذلك دليلاً قاطعاً على بطلان دين النصارى ، ومن ثمَ تحتم إزالة هذا الدين من الوجود **.*
*أرسل الخليفة المعز إلى البابا الأنبا ابرآم السريانى ، فحضر اليه وتكلم معه عن أمر هذه الآية ، وأن عليه أن يختار أمراً مما يآتى **(25) :-*
*1) **إما تنفيذ هذه الوصية ، ونقل الجبل الشرقى المقطم **.*
*2) **وإما أعتناق الإسلام ، وترك الدين المسيحى لبطلانه **.*
*3) **وإما ترك البلاد المصرية والهجرة إلى أى بلد آخر **.*
*4) **أو الأبادة بحد السيف **(26) .*
*أطرق القديس البطريرك مصلياً فى قلبه ، ليرشده الرب فى هذه المحنة **... **ثم طلب من الخليفة أن يمهله ثلاثة أيام ، ثم يرد عليه جواباً **.*
*3) **المنادة بصوم واعتكاف **:*
*رجع البابا إلى مقره حزيناً ، وأصدر منشوراً عاماً يأمر فيه جميع المسيحيين فى مصر بالصوم ثلاثة أيام إلى الغروب ، مع أقامة الصلوات الحارة من أجل سلامة الكنيسة ، وأنقاذها من هذه المحنة **... **يالها بصيرة روحية وحكمة سماوية **.. **تلك التى تلجأ إلى الله فى الظروف والمحن **.. **فما اروع ماتصليه الكنيسة فى القداس الألهى قائلة **: " **لأننا لانعرف آخر سواك **.. **أسمك القدوس هو الذى نقوله فتحيا نفوسنا بروحك القدوس **... "*
*بعد ذلك ذهب البابا إلى كنيسة السيدة العذراء المعروفة بالمعلقة ، وطلب الأساقفة الذين كانوا موجودين بمصر القديـــمة ، والكهنة والأراخنة والرهبان **... **وذكر لهم ماحدث بينه وبين الخليفة المعز ، وقال لهم **:*
*- **علينا بالصوم والصلاة هذه الأيام الثلاثة التى أستمهلته أياها ، ليترأف الله علينا بنعمته ، ويهئ لنا طريق النجاة **.*
*أستجاب الجميع لنداء البابا ، وصام الشعب القبطى فى طول البلاد وعرضها ، وأقيمت القداسات ، ورُفِعَت الصلوات والطلبات من أجل هذه المحنة التى تجتازها الكنيسة **..*
*وأعتكف البابا الأنبا ابرآم ، مع بعض الأساقفة والكهنة والرهبان والأراخنة بكنيسة السيدة العذراء بالمعلقة لمدة هذه الأيام الثلاثة **..*
*2) **إنقشاع الغمـــــــــة*
*1) **ظهور السيدة العذراء للبابا **:*
*فى فجر اليوم  الثالث ، غفا البابا غفوة قصيرة ، فرأى خلالها السيدة العذراء ، وسمعها تقول له **:*
*- **ماذا بكَ ؟*
*فأجابها البابا **:- **أنتِ تعلمين ياسيدة السمائيين والأرضيين **.*
*فقالت له **:- **لاتخف أيها الراعى الأمين **... **فإن دموعك التى سكبتها فى هذه الكنيسة ، مع الأصوام والصلوات التى قدمتها أنتَ وشعبك  لن تُنسى **...*
*أخرج الآن من الباب الحديدى المؤدى إلى السوق، وعند خروجك منه ستجد أمامك رجلاً بعين واحدة ، حامل جرة ماء **... **أمسك به ، لأنه الرجل الذى ستتم المعجزة على يديه **...*
*وما ان قالت السيدة العذراء ذلك حتى توارت عن عيني البابا  الذى أستيقظ من نومه مندهشاً **.*
*2) **مبعوث السماء القديس سمعان **:*
*عندما أستيقظ البابا من النوم وخرج فى الحال إلى الباب الحديدى المؤدى إلى السوق ، رأى خارجه الرجل الذى أشارت إليه السيدة العذراء ، فأمسك به **... **وأدخله داخل الباب الحديدى ، ثم أغلق الباب **... **ثم ذكر البابا له ما حدث بينه وبين الخليفة ، وما أمرته به السيدة العذراء ، بأنه هو الرجل الذى ستتم على يديه المعجزة **...*
*فقال له القديس سمعان **:- **أغفر لى يا أبتى ، فأنى رجل خاطئ **.*
*فقال له البابا فى أصرار **:- **أنه أمر أم النور **...*
*فأجاب القديس سمعان فى خضوع وأتضاع **:- **مادامت أم النور هى التى حكمت علىّ بأن أوّدى هذا الواجب العظيم ، فأنى أضع نفسى فى خدمتك ياسيدى **.*
*فسأله البابا عن أسمه ، وعن سبب وجوده فى السوق فى مثل هذه الساعة المبكرة ، بينما الناس نيام **...*
*فأجابه القديس سمعان **:- **أسمى سمعان الخراز **. **وأنا أشتغل بدباغة الجلود، ولكنى أقوم فى مثل هذه الساعة من كل صــباح لأملأ قربتى بالماء ، وأوزعه على الكهول والمرضى الذين أقعدتهم الشيخوخة أو المرض عن المقدرة على أحضار الماء لأنفسهم **..*
*وعندما أنتهى من خدمتى هذه ، أُعيد قربتى إلى البيت وأذهب إلى عملى عند صاحب مصنع الدباغة حيث أعمل حتى المساء ، وعند غروب الشمس ، أخرج مع بقية الأُجراء ، فأكل القليل لأسد به رمقى ، ثم أنصرف إلى الصلاة **..*
*ثم رجا القديس سمعان من البابا أن يكتم حقيقة أمره طالما هو حى على هذه الأرض **.*
*3) **التجهيزات للمعجزة **:*
*بعد أن أنتهى القديس سمعان من حديثه السابق ، قال للآب البطريرك **:- **أصعد يا أبى المكرم إلى الجبل ، وخذ معك رجال الدين والشمامسة والأراخنة ، وأجعلهم يحملون عالياً الأناجيل والصلبان والشموع الطويلة موقدة والمجامر مملوءة بخورا ً **.**وأطلب إلى الملك وحاشيته أن يصعدوا معكم **.. **فتقفوا أنتم على ناحية من الجبل ، بينما يقفوا هم على الناحية المقابلة لكم ، وسأقف أنا وسط الشعب خلف غبطتكم بحيث لايعرفنى أحد **.*
*ثم إنك بعد تقديم الأسرار المقدسة ، ترفع صوتك مع الجميع مرددين **" **كيرياليسون **" **أربعمائة مرة **.*
*ثم أصمت بعد ذلك بعض اللحظات ، ثم أسجد أنت والكهنة أمام العلى ، وكرر هذا العمل ثلاث مرات ، وفى كل مرة تقف فيها بعد السجود ، أرسم الجبل بعلامة الصليب ، وسترى مجد الله **...*
*فرفع الآب البطريرك صـــلاة شـــكر لله الذى ســـمح بالتجـــربة ، وأعطـى معها أيضاً المنفذ **. (1**كو**10 : 13) .*
*3) **المعجــزة الخـــارقة*
*1) **حشــــد رهــــيب **:*
*أخبر الآب البطريرك الخليفة المعز لدين الله الفاطمى، أنه مستعد لتنفيذ مطلبه بنعمة الله **... **فخرج الخليفة ممتطياً صهوة جواده ، ومعه حشد رهيب من رجال حاشيته وعظمائه وجنوده **.. **وتقابل مع الآب البطريرك وعدد كبير من الأساقفة والكهنة والشمامسة والأراخنة والشعب وبينهم القديس سمعان الخراز **.. **ووقف الفريقان كما قال القديس سمعان ، مقابل بعضهما امام جبل المقطم **.*
*2) **زلزلة عظيمة وأنتقال الجبل **:*
*بعد تقديم الأسرار المقدسة التى رفعها البابا والأساقفة، ردد المصلون بروح منكسرة وقلوب منسحقة صلاة  **"**كيرياليسون **- **يارب أرحم**"  **أربعمائة مرة شرقاً وغرباً وشمالاً وجنوباً **..*
*ثم صمتوا برهة بين يدى العلى **.. **وأبتدأوا فى السجود والقيام ثلاث مرات ، والآب البطريرك يرشم الجبل بالصليب ، وإذ بزلزلة عظيمة تجتاح الجبل ، وفى كل سجدة يندك الجبل ، ومع كل قيام يرتفع الجبل إلى أعلى وتظهرالشمس من تحته ، ثم يعود إلى مكانه فى كل مرة **... (27) .*
*إنها قوة الإيمان الذى أعلنه معلمنا الرسول بولس إذ قال **: " **أستطيع كل شئ فى المسيح يسوع الذى يقوينى **" ( **فى **4 :13 )*
*3) **أرتعاب الخليفة والجماهير **:*
*عندما حدثت المعجزة ، فزع الخليفة المعز ، وأرتعب، وكل الجموع المحتشدة معه ، وهتف المعز بأعلى صوته * 
*قائلاً **:- **عظيم هو الله ، تبارك أسمه **..**وألتمس من البابا أن يكف عن عمله ، لئلا تنقلب المدينة **.*
*( **ملحوظه الجبل لم يذهب مسافات بعيده ولكنه انتقل مسافه قليله الي الشرق تقريبا ولكن اجزاء منه تهدمت كانت كافيه لجعل ازالتها امر سهل وتوسيع القاهره اصبح ممكن فهو ليس كما يتخيل البعض ان الجبل طار مسافات بعيده ولكن كله تحرك مسافه قليله الي الوراء **)*
*وعندما هدأت الأمور قال للبابا **:- **لقد أثبتم أن إيمانكم هو إيمان حقيقى **..*
*4) **أختفاء القديس سمعان الخراز **:*
*بعد أن هدأت نفوس الجموع المحتشدة ، بدأوا  ينزلون من الجبل ليعودوا إلى بيوتهم **.**أما البابا البطريرك فقد تلفت حوله باحثاً عن القديس سمعان الخراز الذى كان يقف خلفه ، فلم يجده ، ولم يعثر أحد عليه بعد ذلك **... **حتى أظهرته نعمة الله فيما بعد **- **كما سنرى **.*
*5) **تسمية الجبل بالمقطم **:*
*تحكى مخطوطة بدير الأنبا أنطونيوس أن الجبل المقطم سُمى كذلك أى المقطم أو المقطع ، أو المقطب ، لأن سطحه كان متساوياً أى متصلاً ، فصار ثلاث قطع ، واحدة خلف الأُخرى ، ويفصل  بينهم مسافة  **(28)*
*وتقول قواميس اللغة العربية أن كلمة **(( **مقطم **)) **معناها**(( **مقطع **)) (29) .*
*4) **نتائج المعجزة*
*كان لهذه المعجزة الجبارة عدة نتائج هامة منها **:*
*1) **تجديد الكنائس وترميمها **:*
*بعد أن تمت المعجزة ، أنفرد الخليفة المعز لدين الله الفاطمى بالبابا ، وقال له **:- **الآن أطلب ما تشاء فأفعله لكَ **..*
*فأجاب البابا بحكمة **:- **لا أطلب إلا أن يطيل الله حياتك ، ويمنحك النصر على أعدائك **..**ولكن الخليفة أصر أن يطلب البابا شيئاً **.. **فقال البطريرك**:- **مادمت تلح علىّ فى أن أعلن لكَ رغبتى ، فأسمح لى بأن أقول أننى أتوق إلى أعادة بناء كنيسة القديس مرقوريوس أبى سيفين ، ببابيلون **( **مصر القديمة **) **، إذ قد هدمها بعض السوقة ، والرعاع ، وأستعملوا ما بقى منها كمخزن للقصب ، وكذلك أود ترميم جدران كنيسة المعلقة ، إذ أصابها بعض التصدع **.*
*وما إن سمع الخليفة هذه الطلبات حتى أمر أحد كتبة الديوان بأن يحرر مرسوماً فوراً يعطى البطريرك الحق فى العمل كما طلب **...**ثم أمر أن تصرف النفقات اللازمة من خزانة الدولة **..**أخذ البابا المرسوم الذى يصرح له بالبناء والترميم وأعتذر عن أخذ المال ، وقال للخليفة **:*
*- **إن الذى نبنى له كنيسة قادر على أن يساعدنا حتى نتممها ، وهو غير محتاج إلى مال العالم ، وأعادوا بناءها **... **إنها حياة القناعة والأكتفاء **.. **فالقديس البابا الأنبا ابرآم لم يطلب من الخليفة أية أمور أو مقتنيات شخصية **..*
*وقد كان تجديد بناء كنيسة مرقوريوس أبى سيفين فاتحة عهد من البناء والتجديد ، فتجدد عدد كبير من الكنائس وخاصة فى الأسكندرية **.*
*2) **ســلام الكنيسة **:*
*كان لمعجزة نقل جبل المقطم أثر عميق فى نفوس الجميع وصارت رهبة الله على الكبير والصغير فى الدولة إذ يسجل التاريخ ذلك بقوله **:[ **حل السلام محل الثورة و الحرب ، فأمتلأ قلب الأنبا ابرآم طمأنينة على شعبه الأمين **.. ]  (30)*
*ومن أسباب السلام الذى عم الكنيسة هو ما قيل عن الخليفة نفسه أنه آمن بالمسيح و تعمد **(31) **وهذا يذكرنا بما حدث مع أمبراطور الدولة الرومانية ، الأمبراطور قسطنطين الكبير ، الذى بعد أن رأى راية الصليب فى منامه ، وتم له النصر فى معاركه ، آمن بالمسيح **.*
*ليس شئ عسير على الرب إذ تسـتطيع نعمـة الله أن تدخل إلى بلاط الملوك والأباطرة ، وتسبى سبياً وتعطى الناس عطايا ، فمعلمنا القديس بولس يكتب قائلاً **: " **يسلم عليكم جميع القديسين ولاسيما الذين من بيت قيصر **.. " (**فى **4 : 22) .*
*5) **تخليد ذكرى المعجزة*
*لقد شاءت عناية الله أن تخلد هذه المعجزة على مدى الأجيال حتى تظل باقية فى وجدان الناس ، لا تمحوها الأيام ولاتنساها الأذهان ، بل تظل شاهدة بمجد الله ، وقدرته الفائقة ، التى تستطيع أن تهز الجبال وتنقلها **... **وستظل هذه المعجزة تحكى للعالم كله فى كل جيل ، أن أبواب الجحيم لن تقوى على كنيسة الله ، بل كل آلة صورت ضدها لاتنجح * 
*بحث فى تحديد تاريخ المعجزة*
*لقد سجل التاريخ معجزة نقل جبل المقطم ، موضحاً أنها تمت فى عهد المعز لدين الله الفاطمى ، وفى عهد البابا الأنبا ابرآم السريانى البطريرك الثانى والستين **(62) **، وعلى يدى القديس سمعان الخراز **.*
*ولكن التاريخ لم يذكر اليوم والشهر والسنة التى حدثت فيها المعجزة **.. **الأمر الذى يثير الدهشة حقاً **.*
*وربما كان سبب ذلك عند مؤرخى تلك الحقبة ، أن المعجزة فى واقعها الخارق كانت لاتحتاج إلى ثبت تاريخى ، لأن يوم حدوثها  كان يوماً لايُنسى ، محفوراً  فى وجدان الجماهير بقوة تأثيرها الذى زلزل الكيان ، فلن يُمحى من الأذهان ، على مدى الزمان **..*
*ولكن الأنسان هو الأنسان فمن طبعه النسيان **.. **وأكتشف التاريخ تقصيره فى تحديد تاريخ المعجزة **.*
*والواقع أن الوصول إلى تحديد يوم وشهر وسنة المعجزة ليس بالأمر العسير ، بل يمكن الوصول إليه بمقابلة ومقارنة الأحداث التى حدثت فى زمان المعجزة **.. **وهذا ما سوف نحاول بنعمة الله وحكمة روحه القدوس أن نستوضحه فى هذا البحث **...*
*1) **تحديد سنة المعجزة **:*
*لكى نصل إلى استنتاج تاريخ السنة التى حدثت فيها المعجزة ، لنستعرض الأمور التالية **:*
*(**أ**) **لابد وأن المعجزة قد وقعت فيما بين عامى **975**م و **979**م **:*
*فقد حدثت المعجزة فى عهد البابا الأنبا ابرآم السريانى **.. **وهذا البابا رُسِمَ بطريركاً سنة **975**م وتنيح عام **979**م **... **فتكون المعجزة محصورة بين هذين التاريخين **.*
*(**ب**) **لابد أن المعجزة قد وقعت فى سنة تجديد كنيسة أبى سيفين **:*
*فقد كان تجديد هذه الكنيسة نتيجة من نتائج المعجزة ، عندما ألح الخليفة على البابا أن يطلب شيئاً لينفذه له ، فطلب البابا تصريحاً بتجديد كنيسة مارقوريوس أبى سيفين بمصر القديمة **...*
*فيقول التاريخ **:[ **فأمر للوقت أن يكتب سجل تمكينه من ذلك **.. ] (34) .*
*ويقول التاريخ أيضاً **:[ **أمر الخليفة أن تُعطى له كنيسة أبى سيفين فى الحال **.. ] (35) .**فكلمة **" **للوقت **"  **وكلمة **" **فى الحال **" **تدل على أن التصريح بتجديد الكنيسة ، وتسليم الكنيسة أيضاً ، قد حدثا عقب المعجزة مباشرة أى فى سنة المعجزة **..*
*وثابت أيضاً من التاريخ أن البدء فى تجديد الكنيسة قد حدث أيضاً فى غضون المعجزة أى فى الحــــــال أيضاً بعد أخذ التصريح وأستلام الكنيسة ، بدليل ما سجله التاريخ من أحداث وقت البدء فى إعادة الكنيسة إذ قال **:[ **وحين قرئ المرسوم الذى أصدره المعز أمام باب كنيسة أبى سيفين ، تجمع الرعاع محتجين صاخبين معلنين أنهم لن يسمحوا لأحد بأن يعيد بناء الكنيسة **..*
*وسمع الخليفة بما حدث ، فغضب غضبة مضرية دفعته إلى أن يمتطى جواده ، ويذهب على رأس جيشه إلى بابيلون ، إلى البقعة التى يبغى الأنبا ابرآم العمل فيها **..**وما أن وصل إليها حتى أمر البنائين بالعمل أمامه وتحت اشرافه ، وحين رأى الرعاع هذا الحزم من الخليفة المعز وقفوا صامتين ينظــرون إليــه وكأن على رؤوسهم الطير **.. ] (36) .*
*هذه الوقائع تؤكد لنا أن بناء كنيسة أبى سيفين تم عقب المعجزة مباشرة ، فالخليفة لازال متأثراً ومتحمساً **.. **فيأتى بنفسه لتمكين البابا من العمل **.*
*والثابت فى التاريخ أن أعادة بناء كنيسة مرقوريوس أبى سيفين هذه قد حدث سنة **979**م **(37) .*
*(**ج**) **إذن فالسنة التى حدثت فيها المعجزة هى سنة **979 **م تقريباً  *
*لأنها السنة التى حدث فيها إعادة بناء كنيسة مرقوريوس أبى سيفين عقب المعجزة مباشرة **...*
*2) **تحديد يوم المعجزة **:*
*(**أ**) **من الثابت تاريخياً أن البطريرك الأنبا ابرآم قد نادى بصوم ثلاثة أيام م أجل المعجزة ، إذ قال للأساقفة والكهنة والشعب الذين جمعهم فى كنيسة المعلقة **:[ **علينا بالصوم والصلاة هذه الأيام الثلاثة التى أستمهلته أياها ، ليترأف الله علينا بنعمته ويهئ لنا طريق النجاة **.. ] (38) .*
*(**ب**) **ومن الثابت أيضاً أنه فى ثالث أيام الصوم حدثت المعجزة **.. **إذ يقول التاريخ **:  [ **وفى صـباح اليوم الثالث أخـبر البطـريرك الخـليفة بأنـه عــازم على نقل الجبل**] (39) .*
*(**ج**) **وثابت فى التاريخ كذلك أن أيام الصوم الثلاثة هذه قد أُلِحقت بصوم الميلاد إذ قيل**: [ **ثم أُلحِقَ بصوم الميلاد ثلاثة أيام ، بعد أن كان يصام أربعين يوماً فقط **.. **وهذه الثلاثة أيام هى التى صامها المسيحيون فى عهد البطريرك ليرفع عنهم الويل الذى كان مزمعاً أن يحل بهم بسبب مكيدة الوزير اليهودى **... ] (40) .*
*(**د**) **والسؤال التفصيلى هنا ، لماذا أُلحِقَ صوم الثلاثة أيام الخاصة بنقل الجبل بصوم الميلاد بالذات ؟**!!*
*هل تم ذلك جُزافاً ، بلا حكمة ؟**!!**كيف يُعقل أن يتم ذلك بدون حكمة ؟**!!**وكيف تقبل الكنيسة تصرفاً مثل*
 *هذا ؟**!!*
*إذن لابد وأن تكون هناك حكمة ، وعلاقة بين الأيام الثلاثة وبين صوم الميلاد **...*
*(**هـ**) **لو كان أمر ألحاق هذه الأيام الثلاثة لأى صوم متروكاً لأختيار الكنيسة ، لكان من باب أولى أن تضمه إلى صوم يونان ، أو صوم السيدة العذراء ، وذلك لما يآتى **:*
*1) **إضافتها إلى صوم يونان **:*
*صوم يونان قد أدخله البابا ابرآم السريانى نفسه الذى أدخل صوم الثلاثة أيام الخاصة بنقل جبل المقطم **... **وذلك لأنه كان سريانياً ، والكنيسة السريانية كانت تصوم صوم يونان **... **فعندما رُسِمَ بطريركاً للكنيسة القبطية داوم على صومه فى موعده فأقتدى به الشعب، وحافظت الكنيسة على هذه العادة ليومنا هذا **.. (41)*
*فلو كان أمر ألحاق صوم الثلاثة أيام الخاصة بنقل جبل المقطم متروكاً لأختيار البابا ، لضمه إلى صوم يونان ، خاصة وأن الصومين يشتركان فى الجوهر ، وهو أنهما صوم شدائد**.*
*فصوم يـونان كان بسبب الشدة التى أجتاحت أهل نينوى ، فطلبوا مراحم الله **.. **وصوم نقل جبل المقطم كان بسبب الشدة أيضاً التى أجتاحت أهل مصر **.. **فطلبوا مراحم الله **.*
*علاوة على أن أضافة ثلاثة أيام إلى ثلاثة أيام يكون مجموعها ستة أيام ، وهى مدة بسيطة ، بخلاف اضافة الثلاثة أيام إلى أربعين يوماً ، فتصبح ثلاثة وأربعون يوماً ، وهى مدة ليست بقليلة **.. *


----------



## حسين دوكي (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*الصراحة موضوع رائع لكن انا عندي سؤال انا ما اعلمه ان المعز لدين الله الفاطمي توفي سنة 975*
http://www.ramadan2.com/index114.html

http://www.islammemo.cc/zakera/methl-haza-elyawm/2011/03/22/119627.html
http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_96.htm
http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%85%D8%B9%D8%B2_%D9%84%D8%AF%D9%8A%D9%86_%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%84%D9%87

*و هذه المعجزة تمت سنة 979 م فكيف و هي تمت في عهده و هو توفي سنة 975؟ *
*هذا سؤالي و شكراً علي هذه المعجزة الرائعة و الرب يباركك *


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*


حسين دوكي قال:



الصراحة موضوع رائع لكن انا عندي سؤال انا ما اعلمه ان المعز لدين الله الفاطمي توفي سنة 975
http://www.ramadan2.com/index114.html

أنقر للتوسيع...




حسين دوكي قال:





http://www.islammemo.cc/zakera/methl-haza-elyawm/2011/03/22/119627.html
http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_96.htm
http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%85%D8%B9%D8%B2_%D9%84%D8%AF%D9%8A%D9%86_%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%84%D9%87

و هذه المعجزة تمت سنة 979 م فكيف و هي تمت في عهده و هو توفي سنة 975؟ 
هذا سؤالي و شكراً علي هذه المعجزة الرائعة و الرب يباركك 

أنقر للتوسيع...



ولكن ما هى السنة التى حدثت فيها المعجزة ؟

 لإستنتاج تاريخ السنة التى حدثت فيها المعجزة نستعرض الحقائق التالية :-

* * تحديد تاريخ المعجزة

 لقد سجل التاريخ معجزة نقل جبل  المقطم ، موضحاً أنها تمت فى عهد المعز لدين الله الفاطمى ، وفى عهد البابا  الأنبا ابرآم السريانى البطريرك الثانى والستين (62) ، وعلى يدى القديس سمعان الخراز .

 ولكن التاريخ لم يذكر اليوم والشهر والسنة التى حدثت فيها المعجزة .. الأمر الذى يثير الدهشة حقاً .

 وربما كان سبب ذلك عند مؤرخى  تلك الحقبة ، أن المعجزة فى واقعها الخارق كانت لاتحتاج إلى ثبت تاريخى ،  لأن يوم حدوثها  كان يوماً لايُنسى ، محفوراً  فى وجدان الجماهير بقوة  تأثيرها الذى زلزل الكيان ، فلن يُمحى من الأذهان ، على مدى الزمان ..
ولكن الأنسان هو الأنسان فمن طبعه النسيان .. وأكتشف التاريخ تقصيره فى تحديد تاريخ المعجزة .

 والواقع أن الوصول إلى تحديد  يوم وشهر وسنة المعجزة ليس بالأمر العسير ، بل يمكن الوصول إليه بمقابلة  ومقارنة الأحداث التى حدثت فى زمان المعجزة .. وهذا ما سوف نحاول بنعمة الله وحكمة روحه القدوس أن نستوضحه فى هذا البحث ...

 1) تحديد سنة المعجزة :
لكى نصل إلى استنتاج تاريخ السنة التى حدثت فيها المعجزة ، لنستعرض الأمور التالية :
(أ) لابد وأن المعجزة قد وقعت فيما بين عامى 975م و 979م :

 فقد حدثت المعجزة فى عهد البابا الأنبا ابرآم السريانى .. وهذا البابا رُسِمَ بطريركاً سنة 975م وتنيح عام 979م ... فتكون المعجزة محصورة بين هذين التاريخين .

وبما ان الخليفه المعز فعلا كان موجود في هذه الحقبه الزمنية يكون سنة 975 م  تكون هي سنة الوصل بين البابا والخليفه وتكون هي سنة نقل جبل المقطم 

2) تحديد يوم المعجزة :
(أ) من  الثابت تاريخياً أن البطريرك الأنبا ابرآم قد نادى بصوم ثلاثة أيام م أجل  المعجزة ، إذ قال للأساقفة والكهنة والشعب الذين جمعهم فى كنيسة المعلقة :[ علينا بالصوم والصلاة هذه الأيام الثلاثة التى أستمهلته أياها ، ليترأف الله علينا بنعمته ويهئ لنا طريق النجاة .. ] 

 (ب) ومن الثابت أيضاً أنه فى ثالث أيام الصوم حدثت المعجزة .. إذ يقول التاريخ :  [ وفى صـباح اليوم الثالث أخـبر البطـريرك الخـليفة بأنـه عــازم على نقل الجبل] .

 (ج) وثابت فى التاريخ كذلك أن أيام الصوم الثلاثة هذه قد أُلِحقت بصوم الميلاد إذ قيل: [ ثم أُلحِقَ بصوم الميلاد ثلاثة أيام ، بعد أن كان يصام أربعين يوماً فقط .. وهذه الثلاثة أيام هى التى صامها المسيحيون فى عهد البطريرك ليرفع عنهم الويل الذى كان مزمعاً أن يحل بهم بسبب مكيدة الوزير اليهودى ... ]
 .
(د) والسؤال التفصيلى هنا ، لماذا أُلحِقَ صوم الثلاثة أيام الخاصة بنقل الجبل بصوم الميلاد بالذات ؟!!
هل تم ذلك جُزافاً ، بلا حكمة ؟!!كيف يُعقل أن يتم ذلك بدون حكمة ؟!!وكيف تقبل الكنيسة تصرفاً مثل
هذا ؟!!
إذن لابد وأن تكون هناك حكمة ، وعلاقة بين الأيام الثلاثة وبين صوم الميلاد ...
(هـ) لو  كان أمر ألحاق هذه الأيام الثلاثة لأى صوم متروكاً لأختيار الكنيسة ، لكان  من باب أولى أن تضمه إلى صوم يونان ، أو صوم السيدة العذراء ، وذلك لما  يآتى :

 1) إضافتها إلى صوم يونان :
صوم يونان قد أدخله البابا ابرآم السريانى نفسه الذى أدخل صوم الثلاثة أيام الخاصة بنقل جبل المقطم ... وذلك لأنه كان سريانياً ، والكنيسة السريانية كانت تصوم صوم يونان ... فعندما رُسِمَ بطريركاً للكنيسة القبطية داوم على صومه فى موعده فأقتدى به الشعب، وحافظت الكنيسة على هذه العادة ليومنا هذا .. (41)

 فلو كان أمر ألحاق صوم الثلاثة  أيام الخاصة بنقل جبل المقطم متروكاً لأختيار البابا ، لضمه إلى صوم يونان ،  خاصة وأن الصومين يشتركان فى الجوهر ، وهو أنهما صوم شدائد.

 فصوم يـونان كان بسبب الشدة التى أجتاحت أهل نينوى ، فطلبوا مراحم الله .. وصوم نقل جبل المقطم كان بسبب الشدة أيضاً التى أجتاحت أهل مصر .. فطلبوا مراحم الله .
علاوة على أن أضافة ثلاثة أيام  إلى ثلاثة أيام يكون مجموعها ستة أيام ، وهى مدة بسيطة ، بخلاف اضافة  الثلاثة أيام إلى أربعين يوماً ، فتصبح ثلاثة وأربعون يوماً ، وهى مدة ليست  بقليلة .. * *
**
*


----------



## حسين دوكي (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*اخي الحبيب اوريجانوس لو اكملت باقي الكلام هو اثبت ان هذه المعجزة تمت سنة 979 عن طريق بناء كنيسة مرقوريوس فهذا هو كلام الاخ:*
*فقد حدثت المعجزة فى عهد البابا الأنبا ابرآم السريانى .. وهذا البابا رُسِمَ بطريركاً سنة 975م وتنيح عام 979م ... فتكون المعجزة محصورة بين هذين التاريخين .*
*(**ب**) **لابد أن المعجزة قد وقعت فى سنة تجديد كنيسة أبى سيفين **:*
*فقد كان تجديد هذه الكنيسة نتيجة من نتائج المعجزة ، عندما ألح الخليفة على البابا أن يطلب شيئاً لينفذه له ، فطلب البابا تصريحاً بتجديد كنيسة مارقوريوس أبى سيفين بمصر القديمة **...*
*فيقول التاريخ **:[ **فأمر للوقت أن يكتب سجل تمكينه من ذلك **.. ] (34) .*
*ويقول التاريخ أيضاً **:[ **أمر الخليفة أن تُعطى له كنيسة أبى سيفين فى الحال **.. ] (35) .**فكلمة **" **للوقت **" **وكلمة **" **فى الحال **" **تدل على أن التصريح بتجديد الكنيسة ، وتسليم الكنيسة أيضاً ، قد حدثا عقب المعجزة مباشرة أى فى سنة المعجزة **..*
*وثابت أيضاً من التاريخ أن البدء فى تجديد الكنيسة قد حدث أيضاً فى غضون المعجزة أى فى الحــــــال أيضاً بعد أخذ التصريح وأستلام الكنيسة ، بدليل ما سجله التاريخ من أحداث وقت البدء فى إعادة الكنيسة إذ قال **:[ **وحين قرئ المرسوم الذى أصدره المعز أمام باب كنيسة أبى سيفين ، تجمع الرعاع محتجين صاخبين معلنين أنهم لن يسمحوا لأحد بأن يعيد بناء الكنيسة **..*
*وسمع الخليفة بما حدث ، فغضب غضبة مضرية دفعته إلى أن يمتطى جواده ، ويذهب على رأس جيشه إلى بابيلون ، إلى البقعة التى يبغى الأنبا ابرآم العمل فيها **..**وما أن وصل إليها حتى أمر البنائين بالعمل أمامه وتحت اشرافه ، وحين رأى الرعاع هذا الحزم من الخليفة المعز وقفوا صامتين ينظــرون إليــه وكأن على رؤوسهم الطير **.. ] (36) .*
*هذه الوقائع تؤكد لنا أن بناء كنيسة أبى سيفين تم عقب المعجزة مباشرة ، فالخليفة لازال متأثراً ومتحمساً **.. **فيأتى بنفسه لتمكين البابا من العمل **.*
*والثابت فى التاريخ أن أعادة بناء كنيسة مرقوريوس أبى سيفين هذه قد حدث سنة **979**م **(37) .*
*(**ج**) **إذن فالسنة التى حدثت فيها المعجزة هى سنة **979 **م تقريباً *
*لأنها السنة التى حدث فيها إعادة بناء كنيسة مرقوريوس أبى سيفين عقب المعجزة مباشرة **...*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (17 ديسمبر 2011)

حسين دوكي قال:


> *اخي الحبيب اوريجانوس لو اكملت باقي الكلام هو اثبت ان هذه المعجزة تمت سنة 979 عن طريق بناء كنيسة مرقوريوس فهذا هو كلام الاخ:*
> 
> *...*





> *(**ج**) **إذن فالسنة التى حدثت فيها المعجزة هى سنة **979 **م تقريباً *
> *لأنها السنة التى حدث فيها إعادة بناء كنيسة مرقوريوس أبى سيفين عقب المعجزة مباشرة *



*ركز معايا ثواني اوكي

اولا : دا بحث تقريبي مش ذكر تاريخي لان التاريخ لم يذكر اليوم والشهر والسنة التى حدثت فيها المعجزة اذن مجرد افكار ومقارنات لكي توصل للتاريخ الصحيح

ثانيا : متي حدثت بالطبط المعجزة تاريخيا مثبت
    لقد سجل التاريخ معجزة نقل جبل  المقطم ، موضحاً  أنها تمت فى عهد المعز لدين الله الفاطمى ، وفى عهد البابا  الأنبا ابرآم  السريانى البطريرك الثانى والستين (62) ، وعلى يدى القديس سمعان الخراز .

اذن المقارنه تتم خلال هذه التاريخ الثابت

بالمقارنه تايخ
المعز معد المعز لدين الله، 953-975.
و البابا ابرام *رُسِمَ بطريركاً سنة 975م وتنيح عام 979م
والقديس سمعان (975-979م)
*
وبمقارنه بالنتائج التي ذكرتها مع ذكر في نهاية البحث كلمه تقريبا 

يثبت تاريخيا انها حدثت في سنة 975 م تقريبا

وهذا ما يؤكدة بنسبه للاضافه لصوم الميلاد المجيد 

فهمت ما قصدتة وليس مجرد نقل بحث تقريبا 

*


----------



## حسين دوكي (17 ديسمبر 2011)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *ركز معايا ثواني اوكي*
> 
> *اولا : دا بحث تقريبي مش ذكر تاريخي لان التاريخ لم يذكر اليوم والشهر والسنة التى حدثت فيها المعجزة اذن مجرد افكار ومقارنات لكي توصل للتاريخ الصحيح*
> 
> ...


 

*امممممممممم فهمت هكذا يكون صح لان بما ان المعز لدين الله الفاطمي توفي سنة 975  اذا فاكيد تمت في هذه السنة  شكراً اخي علي الاجابة و الرب يباركك فهمت*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*) **إضافتها إلى صوم السيدة العذراء **:* *ولو كان الأمر متروكاً لأختيار الكنيسة أن تضم الثلاثة أيام الخاصة بنقل الجبل إلى أى صوم ، لجاء فى الأعتبار الثانى ، أن تُضَم إلى صوم السيدة العذراء **(42)  **وذلك لأن السيدة العذراء بنفسها هى التى ظهرت للبابا البطريرك وأرشدته إلى القديس سمعان الخراز ، فكان من باب أولى أن تُضاف هذه الأيام الثلاثة إلى صومها تمجيداً لها وتذكاراً لشفاعتها **..*
*وحيث أن هذه الأيام الثلاثة لم تُضَف إلى هذين الصومين بما لهما من أولوية وأحقية فى ذلك ، يبقى إذاً السؤال المعلق لماذا أُلحِقَت بصوم الميلاد بالذات ؟**!!*
*فى محاولة للإجابة على هذا التساؤل نقول أن البابا البطريرك الأنبا ابرآم السريانى يبدو من التاريخ أنه كان مدققاً فى حفظ مواعيد الأصوام بحسب مناسبتها ، إذ يسجل التاريخ قائلاً**:*
*[ **ولما جاء ميعاد صوم نينوى صــامه ، فأقتدى به بنوه ،  ومن ثم حافظت الكنيسة القبطية علي هذه العادة ليومنا هذا **] (43)*
*فمن المُرجح والأمر كذلك أن يكون صوم الثلاثة أيام الخاص بنقل جبل المقطم قد صامه الشعب قبل صوم الميلاد مباشرة ، بالصورة التى حافظت عليها الكنيسة إلى يومنا هذا **.*
*وكان بدء صــوم الميلاد هو يوم **28 **نوفمبر من كل عام حتى يوم عيد الميلاد **.. **أى **40 **يوم ، وعندما أضيف صوم نقل جبل المقطم إليه أصبحت جملة الصوم **43 **يوم  وتبدأ يوم **25 **نوفمبرمن كل عام **..*
*وحيث أن المعجزة قد حدثت ثالث أيام الصوم فيكون يوم حدوثها هو يوم **27 **نوفمبر **..*
*ونتيجـة لهذا البحث إذا صح الأستنتاج **.. **يكون تاريخ المعجزة هو **18 **هاتور سنة **695 **للشهداء **.. **أى فى يوم **27 **نوفمبر سنة **979 **ميلادية **.*
*البابا ابرآم ابن زرعة**الوطن الأصلي سرياني **الأسم قبل البطريركية ابراهيم **الدير المتخرج منه علماني **تاريخ التقدمة **7 **طوبه **691 **للشهداء **- 3 **يناير **975 **للميلاد **تاريخ النياحة **6 **كيهك **695 **للشهداء **- 3 **ديسمبر **978 **للميلاد **مدة الأقامة على الكرسي **3 **سنوات و **11 **شهرا **مدة خلو الكرسي **3 **أشهر و **25 **يوما **محل أقامة البطريرك مدة الرئاسة المعلقة بمصر **محل الدفن المعلقة بمصر **الملوك المعاصرون المعز و العزيز الفاطمي **
+ **كان هذا الأب من نصارى المشرق وهو ابن زرعة السريانى وكان تاجراً ثرياً **وتردد على مصر مراراً ، وأخيراً أقام فيها**. 
+ **كان يتحلى بفضائل كثيرة فشاع ذكره الطيب وعندما خلا الكرسى البطريركى أجمع **الكل على اختياره بطريركاً ، فوزع كل ماله على الفقراء والمساكين**. 
**+ **من مآثره أنه **:**
* **منع وحرم كل من يأخذ رشوة من أحد لينال درجة بالكنيسة **
* **حرم على الشعب اتخاذ السرارى وشدد فى ذلك كثيراً **
+ **وفى زمانه تمت معجزة نقل جبل المقطم**. 
**نعيد بنياحته فى السادس من شهر كيهك**. 
**صلاته تكون معنا آمين**. * 



*بعض الاعتراضات وهو التاريخ المتعلق بالمعز الذي يقال انه توفي او اختفي **975 **م وايضا نياحة الانبا ابرام ابن زرعا قبل الحادث*
*ورغم ان كتب كثيره وبخاصه الكتب الاسلاميه بها اختلاف في التقاويم بشكل غريب ولم يستقروا علي تاريخ محدد الا ان اريد ان اوضح شيئ مهم * 
*في البداية اتكلم عن امر هام جدا وثابت في التاريخ وهو خطأ التقويم * 
*التقويم اليولياني *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*:*
*كانت السنة الرومانية سنة شمسية ومقسمة إلي اثنى عشر شهرا وعدد أيامها *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*365 **وظلت هكذا إلي عهد الأمبراطور يوليوس قيصر الذي لاحظ اختلاف هذا التقويم عن التقويم المصري، ففي عام *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*45 *[/FONT]*ق م أصدر أمره لعالم فلكي من الإسكندرية يسمي سوسيجينس * 
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Sosigenc*[/FONT]
 *بأن يجعل يوم *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*25 *[/FONT]*مارس *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*( *[/FONT]*أزار*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*) *[/FONT]*أول الاعتدال الربيعي فجعل السنة الرومانية كالسنة المصرية تماماً وعدد أمامها *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*365 *[/FONT]*يوماً و*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*6 *[/FONT]*ساعات *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*"*[/FONT]*ربع اليوم*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*"*[/FONT]*، معتمدا في حسابه علي دورة الأرض حول الشمس*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*.*[/FONT]
*وجعل السنة تتكون من *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*12 *[/FONT]*شهرا فقط، بأن جعل يناير *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*31 *[/FONT]*يوماً، وفبراير *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*30 *[/FONT]*يوماً في السنوات الكبيسة و*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*29 *[/FONT]*يوماً في السنوات البسيطة، ومارس *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*31 *[/FONT]*يوماً، وأبريل *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*30 *[/FONT]*يوماً، مايو *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*31 *[/FONT]*يوماً، ويونيو *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*30 *[/FONT]*يوماً، ويوليو *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*30 *[/FONT]*يوماً، وأغسطس *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*30 *[/FONT]*يوماً، وسبتمبر *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*30 *[/FONT]*يوماً، وأكتوبر *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*31 *[/FONT]*يوماً، ونوفمبر *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*30 *[/FONT]*يوماً، وديسمبر *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*31 *[/FONT]*يوماً*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*.

*[/FONT]*لما تولي أغسطس قيصر أستبدل أسم الشهر الثامن الذي يلي يوليو باسم أغسطس تخليدا لذكراه وجعل عدد أيامه*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*31 *[/FONT]*يوماً، جاعلا فبراير *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*28 *[/FONT]*يوماً في السنوات البسيطة، و*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*29 *[/FONT]*يوماً في السنوات الكبيسة*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*. *[/FONT]*وظل استعمال هذا التقويم ساريا في الشرق والغرب حتى قام البابا غريغوريوس الثالث عشر بابا روما سنة *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*1582 *[/FONT]*الذي لاحظ وجود خطأ في الأعياد الثابتة بسبب أن التقويم اليولياني الشمسي بنقص عن التقويم القبطي الشعري *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*11 *[/FONT]*دقيقة، *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*14 *[/FONT]*ثانية وأصبح هذا القرق *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*10 *[/FONT]*أيام حتي أواخر الفرن *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*16 *[/FONT]*فعمل علي تصحيحه، وهو ما عرف فيما بعد بالتعدبل الغريغوري أوالتقويم الغريغوري الذي عمل بمقتضاه الغرب إلي يومنا هذا*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*.*[/FONT]
*وفى القرن السادس الميلادى نادى الراهب الإيطالى ديونيسيوس أكسيجونوس بوجوب أن تكون السنة *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*(*[/FONT]*وليس اليوم*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*) *[/FONT]*التى ولد فيها السيد يسوع المسيح هى سنة واحد وكذلك بتغير إسم التقويم الرومانى ليسمى التقويم الميلادى بأعتبار أن السيد المسيح ولد عام *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*754 *[/FONT]*لتأسيس مدينة روما بحسب نظرية هذا الراهب*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*. *[/FONT]*وهكذا ففى عام *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*532 *[/FONT]*ميلادية *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*(*[/FONT]*أى*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*1286 *[/FONT]*لتأسيس روما*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*) *[/FONT]*بدأ العالم المسيحى بأستخدام التقويم الميلادى بجعل عام *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*1286 *[/FONT]*لتأسيس مدينة روما هى سنة *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*532 *[/FONT]*ميلادية *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*(*[/FONT]*وإن كان العلماء قد إكتشفوا أن المسيح ولد حوالى عام *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*750 *[/FONT]*لتأسيس مدينة روما وليس عام *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*754 *[/FONT]*ولكنهم لم يغيروا التقويم حفاظاً على أستقراره إذ كان قد أنتشر فى العالم كله حينذاك*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*).*[/FONT]
*التقويم الغريغوري*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*:*[/FONT]
*لاحظ البابا غريغوريوس الثالث عشر بابا روما اختلاف موعد الأعياد الثابتة ناتج من استخدام التقويم اليولياني عما كان في أيام مجمع نيقية الذي أساسه التقويم القبطي سنة *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*325 *[/FONT]*م، بما قدر بعشرة أيام، لأن الاعتدال الربيعي بعد أن كان *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*21 *[/FONT]*مارس *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*(*[/FONT]*أزار*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*) *[/FONT]*الموافق *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*25 *[/FONT]*برمهات في أيام مجمع نيقية سنة *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*325 *[/FONT]*م أصبح يقع في يوم *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*11 *[/FONT]*مارس *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*(*[/FONT]*أزار*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*) *[/FONT]*في سنة *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*1825*[/FONT]*م*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*. *[/FONT]*فلجأ لعلماء اللاهوت ليعرف السبب فأقروا ليس لديهم سبب لاهوتي أو كنسي لأن الأمر يرجع إلي الفلك، فرجع لعلماء الفلك ولاسيما الفلكيان ليليوس *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Lilius *[/FONT]*وكلفيوس *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Calvius *[/FONT]*فعللوابأن السبب مرجعه إلي أن الأرض تستغرق في دوراتها حول الشمس دورة واحدة ما يساوي *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*365 *[/FONT]*يوماً، *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*5 *[/FONT]*ساعات، *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*48 *[/FONT]*دقيقة، *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*46 *[/FONT]*ثانية، بينما كان يحسب في التقويم اليولياني *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*365 *[/FONT]*يوماً، *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*6 *[/FONT]*ساعات، فقط أي بفرق يساوي *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*11 *[/FONT]*دقيقة، *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*14 *[/FONT]*ثانية، ويتجمع هذا الفرق مكوناً يوماً واحداً كل *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*128 *[/FONT]*سنة*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*. *[/FONT]*وهذه الأيام تجمعت منذ مجمع نيقية سنة *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*325 *[/FONT]*م إلي سنة *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*1825 *[/FONT]*م إلي عشرة أيام*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*.*[/FONT]
*ولما استقر البابا غريغوريوس علي علاج هذا الخطأ، فقرر علماء الفلك أجراء هذا التعديل*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*: *[/FONT]*بأن نام الناس ليلة *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*5 *[/FONT]*أكتوبر استيقظوا صباح اليوم التالي علي أنه *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*15 *[/FONT]*أكتوبر لتلافي العشرة أيام التي تجمعت من أيام مجمع نيقية*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*. *[/FONT]*كما ننام نحن عند ضبط الساعة الصيفية بإرجاع الساعة إلي الخلف ونعود ننام لنرد الساعة مرة أخري عند بدء التوقيت الشتوي*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*.*[/FONT]*كما وضعت قاعدة لضمان عدم زيادة هذه الأيام في المستقبل بحذف *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*3 *[/FONT]*أيام من كل *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*400 *[/FONT]*سنة لأن كل *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*400 *[/FONT]*سنة تحتوي علي *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*100 *[/FONT]*سنة كبيسة حسب التقويم اليولياني الذي يحسب السنة الرابعة كبيسة بلا قيد أو شرط*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*.*[/FONT]
*أما التقويم الغريغوري فقرر عدم احتساب سنة القرن *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*" *[/FONT]*التي تحتوي علي الصفرين من اليمين في الأحاد والعشرات *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*" *[/FONT]*أنها كبيسة ما لم تقبل هذه السنة القرنية القسمة علي *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*400 "*[/FONT]*أربعمائة*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*" *[/FONT]*بدون باقي، وعلي ذلك تكون سنة *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*1600*[/FONT]*، *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*2000 *[/FONT]*كبيسة في كلا من التقويم اليولياني والغريغوري، أما السنوات *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*1700*[/FONT]*،*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*1800*[/FONT]*،*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*1900*[/FONT]*، فتكون كبيسة في التقويم اليولياني وتكون بسيطة في التقويم الغريغوري*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*.*[/FONT]
*معنى ذلك أن يكون هناك فرق بين التقويم اليولياني والتقويم الغريغوري ثلاثة أيام كل *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*400 *[/FONT]*سنة*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*. *[/FONT]*كل وهذا لضمان رجوع الاعتدال الربيعي وكذلك الأعياد الثابتة إلي ما كان عليه أيام مجمع نيقية*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*. *[/FONT] 
*هذا هو السبب الذي جعل عيد الميلاد عند الغرب *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*25 *[/FONT]*ديسمبر*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*. *[/FONT]*وأما عند الشرق *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*7 *[/FONT]*يناير حسب تقويمهم اليولياني*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*. *[/FONT]*وجدير بالذكر ان هذا الفرق قد أصبح إلي يومنا هذا *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*13 *[/FONT]*يوما وسوف يزداد هذا الفرق في المستقبل*



*اكتشاف وجود اربع سنين خطأ في التقويم الميلادي او الروماني اصلا * 
*وضع تاريخ ميلاد السيد المسيح أنه كان سنة **573 **لتأسيس مدينة روما ، وأعتبرها سنة **1 **م **.
**أكتشف الباحثون أن تقويم ديونيسيوس به خطأ حوالي أربعة سنوات لاحقة ،أي أن تاريخ ميلاد السيد المسيح يكون قبل هذا التاريخ بأربعة سنوات ، ولكن لأنه جرى به العمل مدة طويلة وكون ارتبطت به البلاد ، وأن تغيير هذا التاريخ قد يسبب ارتباكا أو بلبلة ، فأكتفوا بتصحيحه دينياً ، وظل ساريا إلي اليوم **.
**الحقائق التي أستند عليها الباحثون في تصحيح تقويم ديونيسيوس **:
1 – **حدد المؤرخ اليهودي يوسيفوس موت هيرودس بسنة **750 **رومانية التي تقابل **4 **ق م ، وكون أن يسوع ولد في أيام هيرودس فيكون ولد أواخر سنة **749 **أو أوائل سنة **750 **رومانية**.
2 – **حسب بشارة القديس لوقا أن السيد المسيح بدأ خدمته الجهارية في السنة الخامسة عشر من حكم طيباريوس قيصر الذي حكم الدولة الرومانية سنة **765 **رومانية ، وحيث كان عمر يسوع ثلاثون سنه وقتئذ **. **فيكون ميلاد يسوع سنة **750 **رومانية أي **4 **ق م **.
3 – **قرر بعض المؤرخين القدامى مثل سافيروس سالبيشيوس ، ونيكونورس كاليستوس ، أن ميلاد السيد المسيح كان قبل مقتل الإمبراطور الروماني **" **يوليوس قيصر **" **بأثنين وأربعين سنة الذي كان سنة **792 **رومانية فيكون ميلاد يسوع سنة **750 **رومانية ، أي **4 **ق م **.**وفقا لما وضعه ديونيسيوس **.*



*ولهذا يوجد تواريخ كثيره بها اختلافات اربع سنوات وهذه اول نقطه واحيانا يصعب تحديد ان كان التاريخ صحيح ام به اربع سنين خطأ*



*ولهذا اختلاف تاريخ موت المعز او بمعني اصح تولي ابنه العزيز من **975 **الي **979 **م له تفسير وهو اختلاف التقويم * 
*هذا بالاضافه الي ان العزيز لدين الله الفاطمي ابن المعز ايضا كان يسمي باسم المعز لدين الله الفاطمي*
*هذا بالاضافه الي ان التاريخ الاسلامي غير دقيق فيوجد عدة تواريخ من الكتب الاسلامية عن وفاة المعز مثلا منها * 
موقع التاريخ [FONT=Verdana, serif]
[/FONT]باشراف الدكتور محمد موسى الشريف [FONT=Verdana, serif]

[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, serif]77 - [/FONT]وفاة الخليفة المعز لدين الله[FONT=Verdana, serif]

[/FONT]في [FONT=Verdana, serif]26 [/FONT]رمضان [FONT=Verdana, serif]386[/FONT]هـ الموافق [FONT=Verdana, serif]13 [/FONT]أكتوبر [FONT=Verdana, serif]996[/FONT]م توفي الخليفة الفاطمي المعز لدين الله ، الذي آلت إليه الخلافة عام [FONT=Verdana, serif]952[/FONT]م[FONT=Verdana, serif].

[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, serif]http://www.altareekh.com/doc/topics.php?op=viewtopic&topic=31[/FONT] 



*البعض قال ان جبل المقطم جبل بركاني فنقله مستحيل وهذا خطأ وقدمت تفصيل انه جبل رسوبي وليس بركاني*



*والبعض قال هل خرج بجزره ولا يعلموا ان الجبال هي تنتج تحركات القشرة الارطية وتعلي الواح فوق الاخري فتظهر الجبال والجبل المقطم قطع من مكانه وليس له جذر كما الفكر الاسلامي الذي لايزال رغم كل العلم الموتفر يعتقد ان الجبال هي رواسي اي مثل الدبابيس لها راس وجزر لتثبيت الارض * 



*واخيرا هم يرفضون هذه المعجزه رغم تاكد حدوثها ويقولون لماذا يؤمن المسلمين كلهم فاقول لهم المسلمون طوال تاريخهم متميزون بتغيير الحقائق وطمسها وعدم التصديق فهم رؤا السيده العذراء في الزيتون ولم يؤمنوا وظهرت السيده العذراء حديثا ولم يؤمنوا وكذبوا هذا وصور العذراء والسيد المسيح التي تخرج زيت او تبكي دم حقيقي بشري في كنايس كثيره ولا يصدقوا * 
*ومعجزات كثيره **مثل ظهور النور المقدس من كنيسة القيامه كل سنه ومعجزات شفاء كثيره جدا **وعلي سبيل المثال ابونا مكاري يونان ومعجزاته الاسبوعية**فى الكنيسة من اخراج شياطين وفتح اعين اعمى او كلام لاخرس او شفاء** ولا يؤمنوا*
*فهل متوقع انهم رغم عدم ايمانهم بكل هذا الذي يحدث في ايامنا هذه تتوقع منهم بقلوبهم الغليظه في هذا الزمان وعدم وجود اعلام ولا انترنت ولا وسائل تصوير ان يؤمن كل المسلمين ؟ * 
*لا اعتقد ولكن هذا شاهد عليهم يوم الدينونة * 



*والمجد لله دائما*



 *مقال ماركو بولو*
 [FONT=Verdana, serif]*THE MIRACLE OF MOKATTAM MOUNTAIN*[/FONT]
 [FONT=Verdana, serif]*RELATED BY MARCO POLO*[/FONT]
 [FONT=Verdana, serif]The story of the miracle of Mokattam Mountain is one with which every Coptic Orthodox Christian is familiar. It tells how during the reign of the Fatimid Caliph al-Mu‘izz Li Din Illah (969-975) his Islamized Jewish vizier sought to embarrass the Coptic Pope, Saint Abraam the Syrian (975-978), by quoting the biblical injunction, "If ye have faith as a grain of mustard seed, ye shall say unto this mountain, Remove hence to yonder place; and it shall remove" (Matthew XVII: 20).[/FONT]
 [FONT=Verdana, serif]Having acknowledged the authority of this text, the Caliph then challenged Pope Abraam to prove its veracity by moving the Mokattam Mountain, which towered over the new city of Cairo. He was given three days to work this miracle of faith or face three unpalatable alternatives: acceptance of Islam, forcible emigration or the sword. The Pope called on all Christians for a holy fast and to offer fervent prayers, during which the Holy Virgin Saint Mary appeared to him and warned him to look out for a one-eyed tanner and shoe-maker called Samaan, through whose prayers the miracle would be effected. The Pope sought and found Samaan so that when the caliph assembled everyone together to put the Christians’ faith to the test, Samaan’s prayers were joined with the others and the mountain moved three times terrifying the caliph and the crowds who had gathered. After this event the Christians were treated with greater consideration and Pope Abraam was authorised to restore many of the ancient churches of Cairo which had fallen into disrepair.[/FONT]
 [FONT=Verdana, serif]The principal authority for these events is the Coptic [/FONT][FONT=Verdana, serif]*History of the Patriarchs*[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, serif] by Bishop Sawirus ibn al-Muqaffa‘, who was closely associated with both the Caliph and Pope Abraam and therefore wrote with authority as an eye-witness of the Mokattam miracle.[/FONT]
 [FONT=Verdana, serif]However, the events were sufficiently memorable for them to be common knowledge throughout the Middle East, so that the Venetian explorer, Marco Polo (died circa 1324) recounts them in his [/FONT][FONT=Verdana, serif]*Travels*[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, serif]. Polo believes the miracle had taken place in 1225 (only a couple of generations earlier than when he had heard the story) and places it somewhere in modern Iraq without giving any of the names of the principal protagonists but it is immediately recognisable as the miracle of Mokkatam Mountain. There are of course minor variations between the accounts of Polo and Bishop Sawirus (the Caliph is hostile rather than manipulated by his vizier; they are given ten, rather than three days grace; the vision is of an angel rather than Saint Mary; and it is made public to all the Christians rather than the quiet one-to-one exchange between Pope Abraam and Saint Samaan) but in other respects Polo recounts the story he has been told faithfully, which is possibly a testimony to the reliability of oral tradition.[/FONT]

 [FONT=Verdana, serif]"The miracle which I will relate to you took place between Baghdad and Mosul. In the year of the Incarnation of Christ 1225 there lived a Caliph at Baghdad who was very ill-disposed towards the Christians. Day and night he was for ever thinking how he could convert all the Christians in his country into Saracens or, failing that, have them all put to death. And on this problem he continually sought the advice of his men of religion and counsellors. For they all joined with him in wishing ill to the Christians; indeed, it is a fact that all the Saracens in the world are agreed in wishing ill to all the Christians in the world. Now it happened that the Caliph and his advisers hit upon the following text. They found it written in one of the Gospels that, if there were a Christian who had faith as great as a grain of mustard seed, then by praying to the Lord his God he could make two mountains join together. When they found this, they were overjoyed: here, they declared, was a pretext for converting the Christians into Saracens or else putting them all to death. Thereupon the Caliph sent for all the Christians, Nestorians and Jacobite, that were in his country, who amounted to a very great number. When they had come before him, he showed them this passage and had it read to them. After they had read it, he asked them if it was true. They replied that it was most certainly true. ‘Then do you affirm,’ said the Caliph, ‘that a Christian whose faith is as a grain of mustard seed is able by praying to his God to make two mountains join together ?’ ‘Certainly we do,’ said the Christians. ‘Then,’ said the Caliph, ‘I will set you a test. Among so many Christians, there must surely be one who has a little faith. Therefore I tell you this: either you will move this mountain, which you see there,’ and he pointed to a mountain not far away, ‘or I will make you all die an evil death. For, if you do not make it move, you will show that you have no faith. So you will all be put to death; or else you will be converted to the good law that Mahomet our prophet has given us, and will have true faith and be saved. To do this I will allow you ten days’ grace. And if at the end of that time you have not done it, I will have you all put to death.’ After that the Caliph spoke no more and gave the Christians leave to depart.[/FONT]
 [FONT=Verdana, serif]When the Christians heard the Caliph’s words, they were greatly perturbed and very much afraid of death. All the same, they had good hope that their Creator would deliver them from this great peril. A council was held of all the learned Christians who were their prelates; for they had bishops and archbishops and priests in plenty. But they could see no way out of it but to pray to the Lord their God that He of His pity and mercy would send them guidance and deliver them from such a cruel death as the Caliph would inflict upon them if they did not do as he commanded. What more shall I say ? You may be sure that the Christians spent day and night in prayer, and earnestly besought the Saviour, God of heaven and earth, that He of His pity would deliver them from the great peril that they were in.[/FONT]
 [FONT=Verdana, serif]In this solemn prayer and supplication the Christians continued eight days and eight nights, male and female, great and small. While they were thus occupied, it happened that an angel came in a vision bringing a message from God to a certain bishop, who was a man of very holy life. ‘O bishop,’ he said, ‘go now to such-and-such a shoe-maker, a man with one eye, and tell him to pray that the mountain may move; and the mountain will move forthwith.’[/FONT]
 [FONT=Verdana, serif]Now, as to this shoe-maker, I will tell you what sort of man he was and whgat life he led. You may be well assured that he was a man of great probity and chastity. He fasted much and committed no sin. Every day he went to Church and to Mass. Every day he gave away some of his daily bread for God’s sake. He was a man of such virtuous character and such holy life that you could find none better, near or far. I will tell you of one thing he did that will convince you that he was a good man of good faith and good life. He had often heard the lesson read from the Holy Gospel; that if thine eye offend thee thou shouldst pluck it out of thy head or blind it, so that it may not cause thee to sin. It happened that one day a beautiful woman came to the house of this shoe-maker to buy shoes. He wished to see her leg and foot, so as to see which shoes would fit her. So he asked her to show her leg and foot, and she promptly did so. And without doubt she had a beautiful leg and a beautiful foot, so that you could not ask for greater beauty. And when the master of the shop, who was as virtuous a man as I have described him, saw this woman’s leg and foot, he was forthwith tempted, because his eyes looked on them with pleasure. He let the woman go and would not sell her the shoes. When the woman had gone, the master said to himself: ‘ah, false traitor that you are, what are you thinking of ? Surely I will take heavy vengeance on these eyes of mine which offend me so.’ There and then he took a little awl and made it very sharp and thrust it into the midst of one of his eyes in such a way that he burst the eye inside his head, so that he never saw with it again. So he was certainly a very holy and virtuous man. And now to return to our story.[/FONT]
 [FONT=Verdana, serif]Now you may be sure that when this apparition had come several times to the bishop, bidding him send for the shoe-maker so that he by his prayer might make the mountain move, the bishop gave a full account of it to his fellow Christians. And they were all in favour of summoning the shoe-maker to come before them. And so they did. When he had come, they told him that they wished him to pray God to move the mountain. At first he declared that he was not such a good man that the Lord God would do so great a thing in answer to his prayer. But the Christians begged him and coaxed him. And what need of more words ? They begged him to such purpose that he promised to do as they wished and make this prayer to his Creator.[/FONT]
 [FONT=Verdana, serif]When the last of their days of grace had come, the Christians rose early in the morning, make and female, great and small, and went to church and chanted the Holy Mass. After they had chanted and performed all the service of our Lord God, they set out all together towards the plain at the foot of the mountain, carrying the Cross of the Saviour before them. When the whole company, who numbered fully 100,000 souls, had come to this plain, they stationed themselves before the[/FONT][FONT=Courier New, serif][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (18 ديسمبر 2011)

[FONT=Verdana, serif]  Cross of the Lord. The Caliph was there, with such a great multitude of  Saracens that it was a marvel to behold; they had come to kill the  Christians, because they did not in the least believe that the mountain  would move. And all the Christians, great and small alike, were filled  with fear and doubt; but all the samne they had good hope in their  Creator. And when all these people, Chrisatians and Saracens, were in  this plain, then the shoe-maker fell on his knees before the Cross and  lifted his hands to heaven and besought his Saviour that the mountain  might moveand that such a multitude of Christians as were assembled  might not be put to a cruel death. When he had finished his prayer, he  cried: ‘In the name of the Father, the Son, and the Holy Ghost, I  command thee, mountain, by the virtue of the Holy Ghost, to depart  thence.’ He had barely ceased speaking when the mountain began to  crumble and to move. When the Caliph and the Saracens saw this, they  were dumbfounded, and many of them turned Christian. The Caliph himself  became a Christian, but in secret; for when he died, a cross was found  round his neck. For this reason the Saracens did not bury him among the  tombs of the other Caliphs, but put him in another place.
 [FONT=Verdana, serif]Now you have heard just how  the miracle happened. Out of reverence to the show-maker and the grace  vouchsafed to him, the anniversary of this miracle has been celebrated  ever since by the Christians, both Nestorian and Jacobite, who regularly  observe a solemn fast on the eve of the day. But in general, since  Armenians, Nestorians, and Jacobites differ in certain points of  doctrine, they repudiate and abhor one another."



*المراجع المستخدمة**
(1) :**عماد محمد احمد عجوره ،أثر البيئة الطبيعية على عمارة القاهرة منذ نشأتها حتى نهاية العصر المملوكى رسالة ماجستير ، المجلد الاول ، **2003 **م ص **37
(2) :**محمد عبد الهادى ، دراسات علمية فى ترميم وصيانة الأثار غير العضوية مكتبة زهراء الشرق سنة **1997**م ص **67 
(3) :**عماد محمد احمد عجوه ، المرجع السابق ص **37 
(4):**فتحى حافظ احمد الحديدى ، دراسات فى مدينة القاهرة ، الشركة المصرية الطباعة والنشر **1982 **ص **57 
(5)**جيولوجية ومخاطر منطقة جبل المقطم القاهرة **1997 **م ، هيئة المساحة الجيولوجية ، مركز المعلومات والتوثيق **. **ص **65 : 69 **، ص **242 : 244*
موقع الانبا ابرام
موقع منتدي الكنيسة العربية [FONT=Verdana, serif]( [/FONT]والشكر لكل الخدام الذين اشتركوا فيه [FONT=Verdana, serif])  [/FONT] 
موقع موسوعة تاريخ الاقباط الاستاذ عزت اندراوس  
موقع دير القديس سمعان الخراز   
[FONT=Courier New, serif]*1 )  *[/FONT]*ايريس المصرى *[FONT=Courier New, serif]*- *[/FONT]*قصة الكنيسة القبطية جزء *[FONT=Courier New, serif]*3 *[/FONT]*ص *[FONT=Courier New, serif]*15*[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New, serif]*2 )  *[/FONT]*القس منسى يوحنا *[FONT=Courier New, serif]*- *[/FONT]*تاريخ الكنيسة القبطية ص *[FONT=Courier New, serif]*436*[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New, serif]*3 )  *[/FONT]*الدكتور حسن الباشا *[FONT=Courier New, serif]*- *[/FONT]*القاهرة ص *[FONT=Courier New, serif]*9*[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New, serif]*4 )  *[/FONT]*الأنبا ايسيذورس*[FONT=Courier New, serif]*-*[/FONT]*الخريدة النفيسة فى تاريخ الكنيسة ص*[FONT=Courier New, serif]*88*[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New, serif]*5 )  *[/FONT]*ايريس المصرى *[FONT=Courier New, serif]*- *[/FONT]*قصة الكنيسة القبطية جزء *[FONT=Courier New, serif]*3 *[/FONT]*ص *[FONT=Courier New, serif]*14*[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New, serif]*6 )  *[/FONT]*مخطوطة بدير الأنبا أنطونيوس *[FONT=Courier New, serif]*.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New, serif]*7 )  *[/FONT]*ايريس المصرى *[FONT=Courier New, serif]*- *[/FONT]*قصة الكنيسة القبطية جزء *[FONT=Courier New, serif]*3 *[/FONT]*ص *[FONT=Courier New, serif]*26*[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New, serif]*8 )  *[/FONT]*مخطوطة بدير الأنبا أنطونيوس *[FONT=Courier New, serif]*.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New, serif]*9 )  *[/FONT]*نفس المرجع السابق *[FONT=Courier New, serif]*.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New, serif]*10) *[/FONT]*ايريس المصرى *[FONT=Courier New, serif]*- *[/FONT]*قصة الكنيسة القبطية جزء *[FONT=Courier New, serif]*3 *[/FONT]*ص *[FONT=Courier New, serif]*27*[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New, serif]*11) *[/FONT]*القس منسى يوحنا *[FONT=Courier New, serif]*- *[/FONT]*تاريخ الكنيسة القبطية ص *[FONT=Courier New, serif]*431*[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New, serif]*12) *[/FONT]*ايريس المصرى *[FONT=Courier New, serif]*- *[/FONT]*قصة الكنيسة القبطية جزء *[FONT=Courier New, serif]*3 *[/FONT]*ص *[FONT=Courier New, serif]*27*[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New, serif]*13) *[/FONT]*مخطوطة بدير الأنبا أنطونيوس *[FONT=Courier New, serif]*.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New, serif]*14) *[/FONT]*ايريس المصرى *[FONT=Courier New, serif]*- *[/FONT]*قصة الكنيسة القبطية جزء *[FONT=Courier New, serif]*3 *[/FONT]*ص *[FONT=Courier New, serif]*27*[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New, serif]*15) *[/FONT]*مخطوطة بدير الأنبا أنطونيوس *[FONT=Courier New, serif]*.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New, serif]*16) *[/FONT]*نفس المرجع *[FONT=Courier New, serif]*.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New, serif]*17) *[/FONT]*نفس المرجع *[FONT=Courier New, serif]*.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New, serif]*18) *[/FONT]*نفس المرجع *[FONT=Courier New, serif]*.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New, serif]*19) *[/FONT]*نفس المرجع *[FONT=Courier New, serif]*.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New, serif]*20) *[/FONT]*ايريس المصرى *[FONT=Courier New, serif]*- *[/FONT]*قصة الكنيسة القبطية جزء *[FONT=Courier New, serif]*3 *[/FONT]*ص *[FONT=Courier New, serif]*28*[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New, serif]*21) *[/FONT]*مخطوطة بدير الأنبا أنطونيوس *[FONT=Courier New, serif]*.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New, serif]*22) *[/FONT]*ايريس المصرى *[FONT=Courier New, serif]*- *[/FONT]*قصة الكنيسة القبطية جزء *[FONT=Courier New, serif]*3 *[/FONT]*ص *[FONT=Courier New, serif]*27*[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New, serif]*23) *[/FONT]*نفس المرجع *[FONT=Courier New, serif]*- *[/FONT]*ص *[FONT=Courier New, serif]*28*[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New, serif]*24) *[/FONT]*بركة الفيل *[FONT=Courier New, serif]*: *[/FONT]*حيث كان جبل المقطم موجوداً قبل نقله وهى لم تكن بركة بالمفهوم الحالى أى **بها ماء راكد بل كانت أرضاً زراعية يغمرها فيضان النيل سنوياً ، وفى سنة *[FONT=Courier New, serif]*1902 *[/FONT]*م  هدمت السراى التى كانت موجودة بها ، وقسمت أراضيها وأقيم عليها عمارات  جديدة ، تُعرف الآن بالحلمية الجديدة ، وموقعها حالياً من الشمال سكة  الحبانية ، ومن الغرب شارع الخليج المصرى ، ومن الجنوب شارع مراسينا ثم أول  شارع نورالظلام إلى أول شارع الألفى ، وأما سبب تسميتها ببركة الفيل **فهولأن الأمير خماروية كان مغرماً بأقتناء الحيوانات من السباع والفيـلة والزرافات ، وأنشاء لكل نوع منها داراً خاصاً بهذا المكان *[FONT=Courier New, serif]*.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New, serif]*( *[/FONT]*كتاب النجوم الزاهرة فى ملوك مصر والقاهرة للأتابكى جزء *[FONT=Courier New, serif]*3 *[/FONT]*ص *[FONT=Courier New, serif]*365 *[/FONT]*، *[FONT=Courier New, serif]*366 ) .*[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New, serif]*25) *[/FONT]*القس منسى يوحنا *[FONT=Courier New, serif]*- *[/FONT]*تاريخ الكنيسة القبطية ص *[FONT=Courier New, serif]*430*[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New, serif]*26) *[/FONT]*ايريس المصرى *[FONT=Courier New, serif]*- *[/FONT]*قصة الكنيسة القبطية جزء *[FONT=Courier New, serif]*3 *[/FONT]*ص *[FONT=Courier New, serif]*25*[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New, serif]*27) *[/FONT]*نفس المرجع *[FONT=Courier New, serif]*- *[/FONT]*جزء *[FONT=Courier New, serif]*3 *[/FONT]*ص *[FONT=Courier New, serif]*27*[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New, serif]*28) *[/FONT]*مخطوطة بدير الأنبا أنطونيوس *[FONT=Courier New, serif]*.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New, serif]*29) *[/FONT]*المعجم الوسيط جزء *[FONT=Courier New, serif]*2*[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New, serif]*30) *[/FONT]*ايريس المصرى *[FONT=Courier New, serif]*- *[/FONT]*قصة الكنيسة القبطية جزء *[FONT=Courier New, serif]*3 *[/FONT]*ص *[FONT=Courier New, serif]*34*[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New, serif]*31) *[/FONT]*كتاب الفاطميين فى مصر *[FONT=Courier New, serif]*.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New, serif]*32) *[/FONT]*القس منسى يوحنا *[FONT=Courier New, serif]*- *[/FONT]*تاريخ الكنيسة القبطية ص *[FONT=Courier New, serif]*432*[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New, serif]*33) *[/FONT]*د*[FONT=Courier New, serif]*. *[/FONT]*رؤوف حبيب *[FONT=Courier New, serif]*- *[/FONT]*الكنائس القبطية القديمة بالقاهرة ص*[FONT=Courier New, serif]*22*[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New, serif]*34) *[/FONT]*مخطوطة بدير الأنبا أنطونيوس *[FONT=Courier New, serif]*.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New, serif]*35) *[/FONT]*القس منسى يوحنا *[FONT=Courier New, serif]*- *[/FONT]*تاريخ الكنيسة القبطية ص *[FONT=Courier New, serif]*431*[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New, serif]*36) *[/FONT]*ايريس المصرى *[FONT=Courier New, serif]*- *[/FONT]*قصة الكنيسة القبطية جزء *[FONT=Courier New, serif]*3 *[/FONT]*ص *[FONT=Courier New, serif]*28*[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New, serif]*37) *[/FONT]*د*[FONT=Courier New, serif]*. *[/FONT]*رؤوف حبيب *[FONT=Courier New, serif]*- *[/FONT]*الكنائس القبطية القديمة بالقاهرة ص*[FONT=Courier New, serif]*60*[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New, serif]*38) *[/FONT]*ايريس المصرى *[FONT=Courier New, serif]*- *[/FONT]*قصة الكنيسة القبطية جزء *[FONT=Courier New, serif]*3 *[/FONT]*ص *[FONT=Courier New, serif]*26*[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New, serif]*39) *[/FONT]*القس منسى يوحنا *[FONT=Courier New, serif]*- *[/FONT]*تاريخ الكنيسة القبطية ص *[FONT=Courier New, serif]*431*[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New, serif]*40) *[/FONT]*نفس المرجع ص *[FONT=Courier New, serif]*432*[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New, serif]*41) *[/FONT]*نفس المرجع ص *[FONT=Courier New, serif]*432*[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New, serif]*42) *[/FONT]*صوم السيدة العذراء ومدته *[FONT=Courier New, serif]*15 *[/FONT]*يوماً يبتدئ أول شهر مسرى وينتهى فى الخامس عشر منه ، لتعيد الكنيسة يوم *[FONT=Courier New, serif]*16 *[/FONT]*مسرى بعيد إصعاد جسد العذراء مريم إلى السماء *[FONT=Courier New, serif]*.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New, serif]*43) *[/FONT]*القس منسى يوحنا *[FONT=Courier New, serif]*- *[/FONT]*تاريخ الكنيسة القبطية ص *[FONT=Courier New, serif]*432*[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## staregypt (18 ديسمبر 2011)

كان نفسى جدا أقراء موضوع كامل وشامل 
عن معجزة نقل جبل المقطم
الــــــــــــــــــف
شكـــــــــــــــــــر
الــــــــــــــــــــرب يبارك
خدمتك
أمين
:t16::t16::t16:
​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (20 ديسمبر 2011)

المعترض   ظن  أن وجود   إسم  (المـــــــقـــــــطــــــم)  فى مخطوط  يعود  لما  قبل المعجزة  \إعتبر أن ذلك  ينفي نفيا جازما    وقوع  المعجزة,,, و   لامانع  من    توابل  وبهارات  معهود وهى التهكم والاستخفاف   والتطاول   فى  تصنع   ممجوج  لحيازة الحقيقة المطلقة  فى إغترار أجوف  مللناه ومججناه  كما  ألفناه...

الاسم  كان أحيانا متداول بين العامة شفاهها    حيث كان الجبل مصدرا  للكتل الحجرية الجيرية  لبناء المبانى الكبيرة الجماعية للشعب كالكنائس وبيوت الطبقات الغنية ولكن  هذا  لاينفي حدوث المعجزة وبحرفية ما   أقره التاريخ  وبالتالى  صار الاسم    راسخا رسميا وشرعيا  إسما على مسمى..     ربنا يليين قلوبكم ويفتح بصائركم+


----------

